# IUI Girl's - TTC Part 179!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Loads of luck ladies

                
Amanda x ​


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

ooohhhh ... Me first !!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm098YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F80%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









for everyone ...

TLZ xx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Me second!!
TLZ - how are you getting on?
Test date for me is the 16th but already have AF stlye symptoms. Feel really bloated and have a sore tummy! Just want AF to come then I can hit the Pinot! Just hate this waiting game all over again.
Good luck to everyone - just hope we all get the BFP we are all dreaming of!
Lili x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Got an appointment to see my consultant on Monday to discuss starting first go of IUI. Have also been tld have reached top of waiting list for IVF but going to try IUI first as least invasive, if doesnt work will go straight for IVF.
not sure what to expect, the thought of the injections everyday is scaring me big time!

Lou


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Morning everyone 

Hope all went well at docs yesterday KP and you are now on your way to dentist to get that blinking tooth sorted out - lots of  

Lou - hope you ok honey - took your advice it never worked - was reading someone Else's posts last night who got to day 40 and 46 and nothing and it turned out they had a cyst - have been ringing clinic this morning but can't get through - I'm at day 38 (did a sneaky hpt as well this morning and nothing)

TLZ - sorry you're poorly - get well soon 

Faithful - try and stay positive sending you lots of   

Amanda - Chinese yummy - you also needs lots of   

KIssybear - not Long till your scan - how you been feeling?

Lillybee - try and stay positive honey - i know it must be difficult   

Loobylou - Good luck for the cons - make sure you get yourself armed with loads of questions - if you unsure what to ask then fire away here 

have a great morning everyone 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning IUI chicks yeh its Friday 

How are we all this morning? I have come into work and the landlords have said we now have to pay £4 a day to park, I have just parked anyway so here's hoping I don't get clamped 

I heard from KittenPaws last night the docs said she is fine to go ahead with tooth removal and tx so she is very happy

Leech - how did last night go?? And you know what I mean honey

TLZ - try and relax and enjoy being PUPO honey but I know its easier said than done and well done for posting first 

Faithfullyhoping - as I say to TLZ try to relax and stay positive and enjoy being PUPO, I know easy for me to say I did the 2ww only a few weeks ago and drove me mad 

Amanda - PUPO and a nice big chinese hope you enjoyed it 

Kissybear - how exciting your scan on Monday, keep me posted

Lili Bee - stay positive honey and don't test early sending you lots of 

Lou - you will be fine honey write any questions you have down to take with you, as the first appt I went too was a bit of a whirlwind and I missed lots of stuff and ended up going back.

Anybody I have missed out, thank god its Friday


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never worked honey - still waiting - day 38

Thats bad news about the car parking - its 90p for half an hour on street parking in Liverpool - my car park is £9.50 a day and is a good walk from where I work - I don't bring my car in all the time as it pains me handing the cash over 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you got through to the clinic yet?  Demand you want some answers and tell them how you feel about tx being cancelled and feeling in limbo


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

All very quiet on here today girls....

I know what will get us chatting FOOD!!  

Today for lunch I am being really good and have spice sensation cous cous with princes tuna steak in soy and ginger dressing.....  and I am starving (No brekkie) so may be eating it very soon.

What are you having??


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey girls,

Leicesterlou - cous cous and tuna sounds yummy, one of the few things that is good for you and tastes nice at the same time! I also have TGIFriday feelings today. Working from home today so at least I haven't got to commute this evening.

Kittenpaws - hope all went OK with your tooth! Excuse to eat lots of soft stuff - ice cream, choc mousse, marshmellows.  

Lillibee - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.    The waiting is so hard isnt' it - I've just started my 2ww and I'm already climbing the walls. Blummin fertility stuff, send us all      

Leech - also thinking of you and willing AF to show up. Don't know anyone with a trampoline do you? If all else fails I'd go somewhere very public with a white skirt on and no knickers - bound to do the trick.    

Loobylou - I was also scared of the injections but after the first couple of days I wondered what I was worried about. I have an auto-injector pen and you really can't go wrong. I think you're more at risk from opening the glass vials - judging by the number of injurys on this board - that hurting yourself with the injection.  I am a complete wimp when it comes to pain and it does sting a bit towards the end of the liquid going in, but its no worse than someone pinching you not very hard. Just focus on why you're doing it and you'll be fine. Good luck with the consultant on Monday    

I am also thinking about what to have for lunch and eating pink wafer biscuits (remember them?) while I think. Limited by not being able to leave the house - so its looking like chicken and noodle soup or boring cheese sandwhich. OR both.

Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend - I have nothing exciting planned just a trip to the hairdressers and a natter with my mum. What are you all up to??

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Essex G you got my mouth watering now I haven't had those pink wafer biscuits for years.....  Wish I was working from home today!!!!  Chicken and noodle soup sounds nice, but I don't think it matters what you have yourself somebody else's always sounds better doesn't it??

I am going to my Brother's tonight to see my Nephew, I love seeing him always makes me smile then not sure what doing for the rest of the weekend as my Mum is going away and DH is feeling ill....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

Food gets us going again!!! Being good today so having baked spud cottage cheese and pineapple methinks.  Going to friends tonight for tea and we will prob order in so won't be good for the whole day - might be a depressing night she is due back at work monday from mat leave (9 months) so she's not very good.

Tomorrow working in morning, getting hair cut at 4 and have just arranged to go for a drinkie with another friend early evening.  I expect to be in bed most of sunday.

Wouldn't normally drink but am a bit depressed.  Got through to clinic two mins ago and they said its not unusual to miss af when you don't ovulate (!!!), not worth me coming in as there will be nothing they will do, give it tens days and call again but likely they will wait till next af due before looking at anything.  I have never missed an af in my life and as far as I was concerned I do ovulate (they freaking told me I do) - I'm sure they are making it up as they go along - not happy

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Leech sorry to hear that, are you NHS or private as I would be inclined to get a 2nd opinion honey they don't sound like can be bothered


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm NHS - if I was private I presume they would have got me in when I supposedly never ovulated and made sure that I did so they didn't have to refund me.  I'm really disappointed in them to be honest.  When we have to go private for IVF I will def not be going there - I will travel to Manchester 

Going to town for some retail therapy!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

to Leech


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Leech
Can they try giving you a 'release' injection to make you ovulate? Perhaps ring again on Monday and ask someone else? 
I've found with the NHS that you sometimes have to push them to get what you want. Don't be afraid to question what you've been told today - don't give up hun.
You can always threaten to send us girls round    

  for you... hope the retail therapy makes you feel a bit better

love
EG


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies....happy friday.....just over 2 and a half hours until the weekend starts....yaaaaay 

Red thai prawn sandwich for me today....nice to have something spicy which I can taste through my blocked up nose!  Also going out tonight for someone's leaving do which will be fun although will be designated driver 

Nothing else to report.....sounds like it is a weekend of hair cuts for us all...getting mine done tomorrow at 3:30pm 

Leech - af dance for you    

Leicester - hope your DH feels better soon & you have a fab weekend

KP - hope you are ok after the tooth extration...take it easy over the weekend & hope you feel better soon  

Loobylou - good luck for  Monday...hope it goes well with the Consultant....once you've done a few of the jabs it is easy...just a scratch...not too bad at all...just think each one is one step near to a BFP.

Lil Bee - fingerscrossed for next week....remember pg symptoms are often the same as af symptoms  

Faithful & Essex Girle - hope you are doing well & not going too   during the wait.

Anyone I have missed - best wishes.

Have a great afternoon ladies & a fab weekend.

Amanda x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Feel really drained now would like to go home and go to bed please.

went to town didn't do much damage mainly as I couldn't be bothered trying anything on and I always forget to take stuff back so never bothered.  Bought a pair of earrngs and some scented candles and a little dress for my goddaughter who I'll be visiting tonight.  Feel a bit bad as not seen her since before xmas and I still have her Xmas present (which are clothes so prob don't even fit her anymore!!).  Thankfully her mummy is very understanding.

I managed to divert my eyes away from all the proper baby stuff so don't feel too bad 

any news from KP Lou?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech, glad your back  No news from KP I have text an hour or so ago saying we are thinking of her.

Well I'll be off home soon to tend to a sick DH before going to my Brother's and having some vino and chinese so take care and hope you all have a fab weekend if I don't get back on here before


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

have a great weekend lou 

Has dh caught what you had? 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I think so, shame with it being the weekend, told him I will have to go to the footy on his season ticket tomorrow so lets see how poorly he really is hey...  Men and their manflu!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Betcha he's got it ten times more than you had!!! You will run around after him tonight and tomorrow morning and then he will make a miraculous recovery tomorrow to get the game.  Happens all the time in our house.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Exactly which is why I am going to my Brother's to see my Nephew and then will be going shopping tomorrow so he will have to fend for himself... ha ha

Anyway Cathy you take care honey, chin up and have left you a little something on your profile xxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks lou - brought a tear to my eye - xxxx


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are well. Girls I need your help.   Been a bit naughty. I take folic acid and always have done, but dont take anything else and think its about time i should.  What do you think is best? Should hubby take something too or just me?
I'm not a great eater or water drinker so need to really try hard at this.  Any advice would be helpful, did begin to surf the web for info but Im sure the answers will be right here as you lot seem to know whats what!!!!  HELP!!!

'With lotsa luv and luck
~Mrs Dee
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Mrs Dee

I only take pregnacare which was recommended by clinic its just a multivit with folic acid but without Vit A - dp takes zinc

xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well and everyone on the 2ww isn't going too crazy.  I think that there are a few of us that are testing at the same time.  

Mrs Dee -  when I first started ttc I only took folic acid too but as time progressed I thought I should make sure that all my Vitamin and Mineral levels were having a helping hand.  I was taking Pregnacare but I have recently changed to the Boots own brand (purple packets) mum to be plus because they are in capsule form rather than hard tablet form because apparently they are more easily absorbed.  DH is taking the blokes version which is in a red packet and is also taking extra zinc.  Do try and drink loads of water.  It is supposed to help with follie growth.  I keep a big bottle of water on my desk at work so I don't have to keep getting up to go the water machine.  It's much easier to drink when it is right in front of you! 

Leech - hope AF rears her ugly head soon for you.  What a pain in the wotsit...

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend all.

Button xxx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone!

One week to go until test day my birthday! Last time my AF came 5 days before I was due to test, just hope I get the best birthday present ever! Lets hope all of us on the 2ww wait get some well deserved luck this cycle! Started to get a bit loopy and just want to know one way or another.  

My DH is away tonight visiting a couple of mates so I have the girls round. One of my bestmates told me earlier in the week that she is pregnant and when I went to the hairdressers Thursday night she was also there. All I could hear when all the hairdryers went off and it was quiet was her conversation with her hairdresser about how happy they are etc. I know it was wrong to be really jealous but I just couldn't help myself. Not in a horrid jealous way as I am really happy for her, but in a why can't it be me kind of way! No doubt tonight there will be lots of baby talk.....don't know why I put myself through it. She has offered to drive even though I had because I can't have a drink either. But they have just bought a new "estate" car for all the baby stuff so she said there will be more room for everyone and she is happy to act as a taxi.

Please please can this next week go quickly, just hate the not knowing game of the 2ww. Am going to have a break next cyle and start again end of March. I am off to America with work so at least I can then have a drink and let my hair down ready for the journey all over again.

Mrs D - I was told by my consultant to take folic and half an asprin everyday (although not sure why on the latter!)


Everyone have a good weekend.

Lili x


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone sorry that I introduced myself then disappeared but was waiting forever for af to arrive and have been really busy.  Hope everyone is ok.  Just had my last injection and am clock watching waiting for monday morn scan to see if it works Fingers crossed     Good luck to everyone


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Day 39 and AF has appeared thank the lord!!! Never been so grateful to have period pains in my life - getting the clinic on Monday to give them what for!!

I was thinking it was a good job I wasn't basted this month or I would have already decorated the spare room!!!  

Hope you all OK ladies - lilibee those feeling are really normal and we all feel like that when friends or others seem to get pg easily - just keep thinking positive and we'll all get out BFP soon.

Flower le - good luck for Monday

Button - hope all is going well 

Hope our little KP is OK after her tooth extraction - are you gonna be my cycle buddy??

Lou - as you know the nasty BMS malarkey never worked - I hoovered the stairs and that seemed to do the trick!!!!

Lots of love and stuff

have a great weekend 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Lili Bee*, I had AF symptoms before testing the BFP. DH actually guessed I was pregnant, because I had been complaining about the symptoms for many days instead of just 1 or 2 days... I felt really bloated and my tummy hurt, etc...

To all of you :


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Susanna

Hope you are doing ok - just wanted to ask...was it your first IUI which was successful?

Everyone else - hope you are all having a great weekend whatever you are doing.

Leech - bet you can't wait to call the clinic tomorrow - hope you get some answers soon.

AAM - nothing to report - day 5 post IUI...it seems longer than 5 days...aaahhhhh!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls, have we all had a good weekend? 

Leech - yey that AF has finally arrived, got a text of KP and she is better but not coming to work as she said she looks like tyson, bless and she did say her AF hasn't arrived but I have told her to relax and you never know, what time you ringing the clinic?  

Flower le - keep us posted with your scan 

Lili bee - try and remain positive   I know it's hard but try your hardest.....

Anybody I have missed good morning on this fine Monday morning


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all well - absolutely freezing up here but nice and bright

Must be my day today - got through to clinic on first call (how often does that happen!) booked in at 3.30 this afternoon. 

Did you have a good weekend Lou?  are you due clinic this week?

Poor KP - she must be feeling dreadful - a few days off will do her the world of good - tell her to hoover the stairs to bring AF on

Susanna - how are you feeling?

To all our 2ww girlies sounds like time is dragging for you all  - if you were on your two week holiday it would go so quick - thinking of you all xxx

Lots of love 
xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Morning everyone

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


Amanda - Well we're on 7 now, how are you feeling? I think this week is going to be even harder!  When did they tell you to test?  I woke up yesterday feeling really negative about things. ButI think for me it's because I've got secondary if, and I think there must be something wrong that they haven't found yet, because I conceived so quickly with my dd and have been trying for number 2 for more than 3 years now!!! Really can't see it working. Hope you're feeling more positive than me.

KP - Hope you're feeling better re tooth..

Leech - yeah for  . Give that clinic a roasting girl!!

Lili bee - hang on in there, 2 ww will soon be over. Hope you get your best b'day prezzie ever.

Lots of love

Faithful xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech - I will tell KP to get hoovering, its white over here with the frost but sunny so should turn out to be nice.  How exciting about going to the clinic make sure you keep us posted I am due in clinic tomorrow at 12.30 for follow up, not sure what this entails guess to plan next stage and see if I did ovulate etc, my weekend was ok went to the footy and got drunk on Saturday then had a lazy day yesterday in front of the tv watchin dancing on ice then wild at heart, how sad hey!!!!

Faithfullyhoping - try to stay   honey, I know its very hard when I was doing the 2ww a few weeks ago I was being nasty to anybody and everybody and feeling positive one minute and negative the next, are you keeping a diary on here?  I found it helped alot.

Lou xxxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Tested early today and got BFN ....

Devestated beyond words ....

Nuff said ....

          


TLZ x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

TLZ - what is your test date?  You might be testing too early


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thursday 14th ....

.... I dreamt I tested and got BFP last night  

could it really be too early .... IF is a form of torture   

Tx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

TLZ - I'm not sure about the testing early but but really thinking of you - don't give up hope until proper test day   

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

TLZ - Well I have read on here that some tested early and then went onto get the BFP on the test day, I don't know personally because I got the BFN, and I totally understand what your feeling at the moment but try and think about Thursday and getting a BFP honey, it's very hard but try   You know I am always here for support


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys  

I will test again on Thursday and see ..... otherwise I think we're going to change clinic (Bath to Bristol) and try IVF ..........

... really losing faith now  

So glad for all your support though, don't know where I would be if I couldn't post on here, THANKYOU  

T x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean but your thoughts are all over the place after I got my BFN I wanted to give up the whole thing, try to re-focus on why your doing all this honey   Are you doing a diary?  I did one and if you read it you can see I was all over the place


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello, i've not been on much this time as mega busy with work due to our office relocation project.

But, despite being under so much stress i am deligted to say we were 3rd time lucky and got a BFP this morning with 3 tests!  DH and i didn't believe the 1st one; so did the 2nd one & then decided to do the digital one!

I'm so so happy.

I was convinced i was about to have AF as have had AF pains since Saturday morning.

any tips how to get through till 1st scan (in 3 weeks)...let alone the next 36 weeks!
xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jen - many congratulations - bet you can't believe it!!!  

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

on your


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies....four more days until the weekend 

Jen -   congrats on your BFP - it has cheered me up this morning & given me something to be positive about.

Leech - well done on getting such a quick appt at the clinic - good luck  

Faithful - Hope you are feeling a bit better.  I know how you feel....feel positive one minute & down the next.  Trying not to think about testing & how I would cope with the dissapointment.  When is your test day?  My clinic prescribed HCG injections during the wait and the last one is on wednesday.  They told me not to test until 18 days post IUI....which is the 23rd.  DH says that we should try and hold out longer!  Luckily there are no HPTs in the house to tempt me.  I also feel like you....it did take us 12 months to get DD and I still feel like there is something missing & that we don't know.  Also feel a bit down as I keep thinking that if this does not work then we really can not afford IUI so it has just got to work.  Anyway       .  Best of luck.

TLZ - keep poisitive....good luck for thursday - I hope you get your BFP

Flower le - hope the scan went ok.

KP - hope the teeth are ok.  Have you tried Arnica for the bruising?  I use it on DD when she has a bump or knock & it really helps the bruising go.

Hi to everyone I have missed - hope you are all well.

Anyway...off to the shops to look for some lunch...not sure what I fancy today.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Amanda - is that how you feel 4days to go till the weekend    lunch mmm I am being really good and have brought a pasta salad which I prepared at home, 5 gold stars to me....


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I have a week off work - hooray. Trying to relax and take it easy. I still have a week to go on the 2ww and am having some tell tale AF twinges. Trying not to read too much into them as I know that it can still go either way but easier said than done!! Off to see my sister on Wednesday who had a baby at the beginning of the year. Not sure in hindsight if that was a good thing to do or not but never mind.

Leech - Glad that your AF has at last turned up. Good luck with your appointment this afternoon.

Jen - Congratulation on the BFP. Just goes to show that there isn't really any reason why it doesn't work the first and second time. I would suggest trying to stay busy ish to try and take your mind off the time for the next three weeks. It surely can't be as bad as the dreaded 2ww!

TLZ - I would say that your test was *definitely* too early if the official date isn't until Thursday. I don't want to give you false hope but there really is a chance that it could have worked. I have to say that I am the complete opposite and never have the urge to test, I would rather not know than be disappointed again. Try and keep your chin up until Thursday. 

Amanda - hope time is going a little more quickly for you now. It's such a drag isn't it?!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Button xxxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Well done Jen     - just shows that the rest of us shouldn't give up hope!

TLZ - sorry you're feeling blue hun. But theres been lots of incidences of BFN followed by BFP's. Its hard to know what to do for the best isn't it. Do you take it as negative so you can prepare yourself and not have false hope, or do you do the whole pregnant until proven otherwise thing and not give in until test day! Maddening! Hand in there chickadee.

Amanda + faithful - got everything crossed for you girls.

Leech - glad to hear you've got an appointment - kick some butt girl!

Well I'm on day 4 post IUI and am alternately convincing myself I've got loads of symptoms then an hour later deciding its all in my head and I feel the same as always. Arrgghhh!
Have had a couple of blood streaks in my (TMI ALERT) discharge - but no idea if thats good or bad. Just never had it before this early - usually only the day before AF shows up.
Have decided to treat myself as up the duff for the time being which was hard last night watching DH tucking into chinese prawns. Hey ho, feel like i'm actually going loopy loo!!
Have a good day girls!
Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Essex G - my nurse said I might get some reddish discharge after basting as she caught me, so it may just be something similar or maybe even implantation, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Message from Kitten Paws:

No sign of AF thinks it down to stress so she asked if you can all do her an AF dance.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Get hoovering them stairs me lady!!!!

xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Come on Af!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on AF show yourself to all those waiting


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
sorry i hav'nt been on here alot just been out with family alot 
been browsing over the posts congrats to jen for her bfp 
TLZ dont worry to much about your test it is to early really and loads of people get a neg and then a bfp  
hope all is well to everyone 
ME ive had no signs this time the first time round evrything grew and had loads of symtoms but this time all ive got is loads of spots  and had mild periods pains this has been since the day of basting  it only lasts a couple of seconds really but get it all day on and off ? test day is the 17th so not long really i diddnt relax this time as i thought if its going to happen then it wont make any difference  so ive been active running after my niece and out around town its been nice though and it keeps my mind off of the tx.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

KP -    

Hi Zoie - hope you are well....I have been having AF types pains on and off too...my tummy feels swollen & trousers feel a bit tight - let's hope it's a good sign 

Essex girlie - I had some spotting for a few days after IUI - it could be that your uterus got irritated during the procedure.

Leicester - I can never wait until the weekend   went for tuna & cucumber today...not sure why - I dont even like cucumber....just fancied something different!  Good girl for making your own lunch...I can never be bothered....it's always a rush in our house 

Burgers tonight....trying to eat what is left in the freezer.....naughty but nice.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Tuna and cucumber is good and burgers are not bad, sending lots of   and   and hoping you are soon popping out of your trousers with a nice big belly


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi ladies 

been rushing around like a mad woman trying to get stuff finished before I leave in 45 minutes (and counting) - not had time for lunch - i'm starving so hopefully dp will want to treat me on the way home from clinic

have a good afternoon sweeties - will log on at home and let you know if I've been barred from the clinic!!!

Lots of love and stuff 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck, will try and get back on later to see how you got on thinking of you and make sure dp treats you on the way home


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi again girls

Jen -       on your   , my friend got a bfp on her 3rd time iui a few years ago!

TLZ - Ignore test, it's too early!  I'm with Button, I'm not tempted to test until at least test day, and might even wait until after as I can't bear the thought of it being bfn. Try to find some positive thoughts, it's not over until the   comes!!!

Zoie - Sounds like you're taking it all in your stride 2nd time round!! My tummy hasn't felt right since basting either, not sure if it's a good thing or not!!


Amanda - I haven't been given any medication since basting so test date is on 19th - a week tomorrow. AF will probably arrive before then anyway!!!  I wish I had been given some medication, I'd feel like I was doing something to help then!!! How long have you been trying for number 2 if you don't mind me asking? 

Been out with my sister today, who has 3 children since I had my one. It was quite nice seeing my mum making the annoying comments to her about how 'the baby is thirsty, hungry, tired' etc whilst I was sitting all smug with no comments aimed at me - tee hee...


Spag bol for tea I think.


faithful x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

ps

Leicesterlou - thanks for your words of encouragement hun. I decided not to do a diary as I thought it would make me even more analytic! Perhaps I'll do one next time.....

Faithful x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Faithful

we have been trying for #2 since Aug 06 (about 18 long months).  I did get pg in 2004 but had a m/c.....we had not been trying but had not used any protection since having DD in 2002!  After the m/c I took BCP again....I guess I buried my feelings...then my twin sister got pg with #1 and it brought it all back...my DH said that he had been thinking that we ought to have another one ....lack of communication there I think  .  Since DH & I have been ttc#2 my twin has got pg again (when her DD was 4 months old...bit of an opps...especially considering that she is a biology teacher & ought to know better) and I have found that really hard.  Her first was born the day after our birthday & the new one is due in April.  I felt really bad but could not face seeing her for ages after her #1 arrived (although I do love my neice to bits).  I am trying to be brave & hope that I feel better about it when the next one arrives .


Anyway this has turned in to a bit of an essay!  I am in two minds about the extra meds....on the one hand I wish I could test sooner but on the other I think that the extra meds may be of some benefit.  Good luck for you for the 19th...you'll only be a few days before me.

Have a nice evening ladies...whatever you are doing    

Amanda x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello girls

Jen congrats on the BFP news!

I saw my cons today and have to call the clinic when AF arrives next to book my "treatment plan" appt with the nurse. 
For once i just wish af would hurry up, always trying to will af to stay away in the hope for a BFP but just wanna get cracking and get basted!  Hve also told clinic want to change cons as the one I have i an evil ***** from hell and her bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired!  
TLZ - if you come over to bristol do not get DR Skew as your cons.
That said the new BCRM is lovely -  a brand new building which is now no longer next to the early pg clinic where they would scan IF patients and early pg patients next to each other- how insensitive is that i ask!!!

Anyway fingers and toes crossed for us all     to us all
Lou xxxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Lou

I remember how it felt wishing that AF would show up so that we could start on the treatment - I hope it goes quick for you!

Amanda x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your kind words of help re my testing early   I will try to keep my chin up and see what Thursday brings ....  I was so daft to test, don't know what came over me  

Hi Lou - welcome   Dr Skew eh? will defo make a mental note of that name   We have been thinking of going to the BCRM for ages and went to their open evening last Oct/Nov at Priory Road - they do seem lovely, just want some fresh perspective on our situation really ...

Thanks again girls, your support means the world  

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Faithful be more positive and think there won't be a next time honey


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*amandalofi*, It was supposed to be my first IUI, but the doctor decided at the last minute not to do the basting. I thus only had Puregon shots and a Pregnyl shot without the basting. There was nothing wrong with dh's sperm, but I didn't ovulate and I guess that's why she made this decision in the end...

*Jen*, Congrats on your BFP!

*TLZ*, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

 to everyone else


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Jen 


    Wow congratulations...!!!!      

    I was on here last year sending you pm's on your 1st IUI.

    Well we are getting ready to start our 6th IUI....!!
    got hospital appointment on Wednesday to collect my meds for my final go! 

    Then its waiting for the date for my IVF.as were told we could try IUI while on the waiting list.

    Goodluck to all you Ladies     

    Take care Francine xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

well starting on my first IUI this week, so back on the chlomid tomorrow, which im not looking forward too, not been on for a while but thought i would drop by and say hi.


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Been trying to start IUI, first course this week so fingers crossed, been trying for 4 years


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Carole -anne

Fingers crossed for your IUI...good luck.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - how did you get on honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all 

Hope you are all well 

Went clinic yesterday - appt 3.30 and got called in at 4.50 - I was ok but my dp was trying very hard to keep his cool – it was the busiest I’ve ever seen it in there.  Anyway they explained to me a lot of ladies had began periods at the weekend and Monday is always busy so i think they book everyone in at half three and just get round to you when they can.  Anyway nurse (not usual one I see) scanned me again and said everything was fine to start this month - i explained long cycle, abandoned iui etc and she said don’t worry this month if we don't detect a surge they will give me an injection to bring it on - I explained that’s what i expected to happen last month but wasn’t too concerned as I'd been told that because I never had any treatment then one of my free goes hadn’t been used.  She looked a bit embarrassed and said unfortunately last month was one of my attempts as i had drugs and scans and I’d been misinformed by the nurse on the telephone.  You can imagine I was not pleased at this and could feel myself welling up - she was so nice but that’s not really the point.

Anyway she hurriedly went away to check last months scans and came back in and increased my clomid to 100 from 50.  I get scanned again next Monday.  Because it was so late she had to phone the pharmacy in the hospital to stay open and they didn’t look that happy as it was nearly 5.30 by then and they close at 5.  By this time I was dressed etc and she was hurrying me to the pharmacy so never had a chance to discuss above with her properly.

As you can imagine last night was not a good night for me – dp is full of “well we mightn’t need another two goes” ever the optimist whereas I’m doing budgets in my head of how I can afford another try and then ivf.  After a long think about it last night I’ve decided that after these two attempts (if not successful – see I’m trying!!!!   ) then I’m going to appeal to the clinic/PCT that I was misinformed etc etc and want another go.  Not sure where I start with this but by then I will be in the right mood for it 

Anyway that’s enough about me how are you all – is KP feeling any better  .

Hello to all our newbies – hope everything goes well whatever stage you are at 

Lots of love and stuff 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Leech thank god was starting to worry as logged on last night and you hadn't been online.  It sounds good for this time honey, just make sure you stay ontop of them and if you feel you need too question everything, just one thing though write down all the past dates etc so you have them ready if you need them then once you have done this forget and look forward to this tx and remain  .  

KP is feeling alot better although still no sign of AF and she is on day 34 of a 32 day cycle I have given her a list of things to keep her busy today i.e. footspa, do nails, watch DVD, have a sleep after lunch etc, she is really stressing out bless her so I am trying to give her things to keep her busy, I have told her you were all doing the AF dances for her and she said she will be back at work tomorrow so you can all catch up then.

I am going for my follow-up appt today at 12.30pm (No idea what this involves) I rang up to book counselling for egg sharing/ICSI and they said I couldn't book until I have been for my follow-up so will see....  Probably a good thing if I can get them to take bloods for the rest of the tests then can get planning to start April time after my 30th!!!!!!

Morning to everybody else and sending lots of   and   your way xxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats exciting - lots of love and luck for you honey - lets know how you get on 

xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

just popping in to say Hello.  Thanks Leicesterlou - will try to be more positive - there won't be a next time!!!!  Hope you're appointment  goes well, get those questions ready!!!

Leech - I can't believe they're saying you've missed out on one of your turns when they could have given you an injection. You're being very calm about it.  Anyway as Lou says you might not need the next one!

Amanda - it must be so hard having a twin that's popping babies out like that.  I'm sure you'll feel better once it's arrived. When my sister had her 3rd I cried for about a week, but he's coming up one now and I'm absolutely fine about it. 

Got to go as I'm going out in a bit, and I'm not ready.


Hi to everyone else

Faithful xx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to report that AF came this morning - 4 days before test date like first time.
Am gutted.....Lili x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Lili Bee, we are all here for you honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lilebee so sorry for you honey   

xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

so sorry lilebee     have a giant cholate bar and a tea   hope to see you on here soon.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone  

I've been keeping low profile over the last couple of weeks as I found I was going a bit loopy  . I wasn't sleeping properly and generally felt crap so I thought I would stay away and see if I could keep my mind of tx for a bit. 

Anyway AF arrivrd today (2 days early) so I can finally feel like something is happening now. Need to get in touch with the clinic and see what the next step is.

Lillibee sorry to here that AF arrived good luck with what you decide to do next  
Lou good luck with your cons this afternoon. Hope they tell you everything you want to hear
Leech I can't believe that one of your goes got used up and you didn't even have tx..I would be so mad  

Good luck to all of you who are on your 2ww or testing this week..Hopefully I will be doing that very soon

Zarzar


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

I tested 2 days after my missed AF and I got a BFN.... 4 days after AF I got a  You keep your chin up and never say never!

Lots of love, cuddles and baby dust sent to all the IUI Chicks!

Fingers crossed hun,
Kissy Bear
xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Lilibee, sorry to hear it was a BFN for you.  Take it easy and good luck with your next step.  

Button xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope it's OK to just jump in...

I finished 6 month course of clomid before Christmas and have just got my appointment through for IUI needle training next week.  Am nervous and excited and worried and........well, you know how it is !!

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Nix.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Nix 

Welcome to our thread - any questions please feel free to ask away.  Its hard to switch off once your on the IF path - one minute you feel positive next negative - its difficult but to keep sane keep posting on here - i find that my family and friends although more than willing to listen seem to say the wrongs things to me as they don't really know what they are talking about - its not their fault but on here everyone knows what each other is going through and its great to share.

How did you find the clomid?  Turned me into the mad woman from hell on my six months on it - never felt so angry in all my life!!  This time I'm just shattered on it as can't sleep when i'm on them 

Take care  

xxx

xx


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Really sorry Lilibee     for your next step.  

Had my scan 1st scan yesterday (day 13) and had a few fols but biggest was 9.  I had a different lady to scan me who had a trainee doctor with her.  She was a right witch!! She was talking about me like I wasn't even there.  She was going on about how bad it looked and obviously menopur just wasn't working for me - but when I went to see the nurse (obviously upset) she said it didn't mean that at all - the consultant expected this as my cycle is longer (I ovulate around day 21)  I just need some more injections and iui will prob be on Monday!!!!! I felt so much better but I couldn't believe it - I am seriously thinking of complaining and refusing to be scaned by her again if she ever shows up (which apparently she won't - she was just training the doctor) 

 thoughts to you all   Le xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Flower

Are you at Liverpool Womens?  Not having a very good experience with them myself if you are 

xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi leechb1,

I found it really hard to switch off in the past few months while we were in limbo - I had to lose the stone I had gained while on clomid, so been focusing on that mainly.  

I had good and bad months on the clomid - some months I was fine, but some I turned into the psycho bi*ch from hell and was either sobbing or on the verge of murdering someone......normally by poor DH !

Thankfully I'm having Puregon for IUI rather than the clomid - hopefully that won't send me quite so loopy !

I know what you mean about friends and family - to be honest, I wish I had never mentioned it all to some of them and am keeping my mouth shut about IUI and will just drive you lot mad about every little thing instead  

Nix.


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Leechcb1 

I am at Arrow Park - I can't complain about my consultant or nurses as they are great - I know so many people are getting hit and miss treatment with the nhs postcode lottery and that but my consultant is great at moving things on if we need to.  Why are you having a bad time at the womans?  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls - sorry for the waffle but its a long one....

Well my follow up appt went well, it was to discuss my results of IUI which showed I did ovulate and had high levels, the nurse said anything over 30 is good and mine was 142   so no medical reason why I shouldn't be pg, bit peed off   with this as nothing is wrong with either of us but still can't get pg why don't the little bleeders want to bed down in my womb??

Anyway we then went on to talk about the egg sharing, which I have had all my bloods taken for and the counsellor is calling me to arrange an appt, apparently you have to have the counselling before you go through the egg share to ensure you are aware of potential consequences of a live birth of the receipent, for instance if the receipent has a live birth that child at 18yrs old can contact me.  This I am fine with as I see it just the same as donating a kidney or other organ and technically it won't be my blood running through their veins will it.  So once bloods and counselling done and fine will be contacted by Consultant to plan the tx in about 5/6 weeks time.  
They see tx starting April/May time which is fine with me as I wish to celebrate my 30th at the end of March in style   so it's a case of waiting now for the counselling session then the appt with Cons and then hopefully will be matched up and ready to start tx.  
So all very exciting, one thing we were unsure of is whether to go for IVF and ICSI, I am more inclined to go for ICSI but didn't realise it costs an extra £750, bloody cons didn't inform me of that one   but after discussing it with the nurse she said this can be decided at the last minute but she couldn't give me figures of the outcome of one compared to the other, so will have to wait and see??

Finally - does this mean I have to move to a different board?   I have made so many good friends on here can I not stay??  Obviously I will also go on other boards for info and make more friends hopefully...

So there's my waffling over with, now girls welcome to all you newbies   sending lots of    your way

P.S KittenPaws has just text me she has decided to do her spring cleaning, she is crawling the walls waiting for AF to show up, come on Kitten get that AF to show up


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats great news lou - celebrate your 30th in style then down to tx

PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US XXXX I'll  if you go 

Not sure about icsi /ivf as don't know anything about them sorry honey 

did dh go with you?  What was he like - mines like a nodding dog on mute!!!

What you got planned for your 30th - I'm 36 (how that happened i will never know!!) on 30th March.  My 30th was great - went to London with DP to see phantom of opera (cried my eyes out)  and then a big girlie outing following weekend in Liverpool it was fab but I was drunk for the majority of it so might have gotten a bit raucous at the end!!!

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lou - don't go anywhere! and make sure you have the time of your life on your 30th. My DH threw a surprise party for me and I bawled my eyes out!

Lilli bee -   so sorry hun. there's nothing really any of us can say to make you feel better, but you know we're all here for you when you need us. I always said that each time AF showed up I would allow myself one day of being completely miserable and eat/drink what ever I want - BUT the next day I have to get up, plaster a smile on my face and start all over again. Hope you and your DH are OK.

Nix - woooo hooo - welcome to the IUI board hun. (we go way back to the clomid board last summer). I'll pm you later about the White Horse!

Flower le - you should absolutely refuse to be treated by that witch again. Its hard enough for us dealing with this cr*p as it is - we don't need the staff making us feel worse! Come on follies - grow grow grow!


TLZ -       for Thursday

Well I have now decided that I have absolutely no symptoms of pregnancy and therefore will be getting BFN. I also know that by tomorrow I will have changed my mind about that several times so its best not to take any notice of me what so ever for the next 10 days.

Roger wilco - over and out
Essex G

p.s. in a v. funny mood today as you may have guessed


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Gang  

Kissy You are such a star, THANKYOU! for keeping me going when I feel like giving up  

Nix Welcome to IUI, I remember you from the the crazy clomid boards .... it's not very sane here either !!!   

Lili-   Can totally sympathise  Stay with us for support ok ..

Me - well ... feeling a bit squidgey in the downstairs department so feel sure that   is on her way   Must say I'm not coping brilliantly, really put everything into this cycle and like Lou said, there's just NO REASON why is shouldn't work but ......

... I am trying to keep my chin up til Thursday ..

Love to you all

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

As long as I can I am staying here supporting you guys, I think I am allowed arent I?? 

Yes DH came with me in his work clothes, he is a tiler/builder and his jeans were covered in tile adhesive but I said I am sure they didn't expect to see everbody suited and booted and the nurse was very nice and helpful. He was quite a lot like Churchill now I come to think of it, but alot of it was to do directly with me anyway as I would be the one egg sharing (_just read that back and it sounds awful so I hope you understand what I mean_)

I have been looking at a spa day, did it last year but it was so nice plan to do it again, a day a centre parcs, then stop in hotel with nice meal etc, then also plan a few nights out with girls and then work etc so lots of alcohol involved!!!! Yours sounded good but I don't think my DH would sit still long enough, he gets very fidgety....

Essex G - thanks  and I know what you mean when you think negative, positive, positive, negative like you say not alot we can do except be here for you but at least you can be 100% sure we are always here

Nix - welcome

Lili 

TLZ - honey sending you lots of , we are all here for you


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I understand!!! Think a lot of the reason why my dp stays quiet in case he says something wrong or what he thinks will be stupid and I give him the STARE!!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you, so are you doing injections Leech??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

No just clomid tablets but two a day instead of one - feel the rage coming on already and only had my first two last night !!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you I have never had them, can I ask if you are unexplained how come the quac put you on them??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Prob something to do with my age  -  giving me a little boost in the right direction they said (not that it has).  More eggs there to be fertilsed (as if) and all that malarkey 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right, sorry just with me having the natural IUI last time no idea what all the drugs are about and being nosey I guess


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think each clinic is different as well Lou - mine seem to favour clomid when others have diff drugs (menopur etc)

Clomid does turn you into a raving b**ch from hell though but it only makes you want to murder your dp!!  No wonder we don't conceive on it i could barely look at him never mind BMS!!!  My moods seem to be better this time around but its early days 

Getting off now -  don't think there is much to eat in my house at the moment cannot deal with the big shop - so will have some night nurse and go to bed 
(I'm full of cold!!)

Have a good night 

xxx

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless, take care.  I am still at work completing tenders but DH is cooking dinner steak with some veg and new potatoes, weighing in tonight at SW so fingers crossed and catch up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck honey 

Giving sw up for a while methinks 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't worry about it for now concentrate on them follies growing nice and big and get some lovely eggs ready for your IUI tx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Girls

Mind if I join you.  I was a crazy clomid chick for a while last year.  I remember Nix and Flower Le, how are you both doing?

Clomid did work for me last summer, but unfortunately there was bad news at the 12 week scan.  They said that I was either wrong with the dates or little bean had stopped growing at about 6 weeks.  That was hard enough, but then the hospital procedure was to leave me for a week and then scan me again before they would confirm m/c, but obviously I knew it was bad news straight away.  Things got worse as my body didn't reject and it then took a further 3 weeks of going in and out of hospital before it was over.  Anyway me and DH are OK now and taking as many positive from last summer as possible....we can do it again, but hopefully with better results than last time. 

Anyway don't want to relive the sad times with you girls but look forward and support one another, for you girls on Clomid at least this proves it can help some of us conceive.

Hope to get to know you all better, here's some         for us all.

Leech - snap, I'm 36 two days after you
Lou - I agree with the others, you've got to plan a big celebration for your 30th

Take care everyone  
MM
XXXXX


I'm now back on the roller coaster and have had 3 attempts of IUI approved on the NHS.  Had our first BFN but started 2nd straight away.  On day 5 with Menopur injections.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

hi Malteser 

Sorry about losing your baby last summer it must have been devestating,and that your first iui didn't work either. I'm just in the 2 ww of my first attempt but not feeling terribly positive. All the best with 2nd attempt, at least your body has proved that it can get pregnant so that must be quite a positive thing.

Lili bee - So sorry about your af. I think it's worse somehow when you don't even get to test date, you feel doubly cheated. Are you having another attempt?

Lou - Don't go  stay and chat with us    i can't help you with icsi or ivf I'm afraid. I guess that with ivf you'll be able to tell whether your eggs have been fertilising or not. I've always thought that to be quite an important thing to find out as that could be a reason for not getting bfp's.  But don't know whether you can then convert to icsi. All very confusing!!  Enjoy your 30th!

Amanda - how are you doing cycle buddy?  I'm really glad it's half term because I'm not getting time on my own to think about it!


TLZ - How are you doing?    Only one more day to wait, hope it hasn't arrived already.

Hi Leech have you started round 2 yet?  I started on clomid but had 6 large follies so they put me on menopur instead! Thought of sextuplets is a bit scary!

Faithful xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the messages, i'm so touched! 

I hope you all have BFP's soon too... 

Jen
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Malteser maiden - welcome, sorry to read your sad story, but like you say look forward now and stay  , thanks will definately be celebrating 30th on 28th March, seems all our b/days are very close together...

Faithfullyhoping - I don't plan on leaving you all, I just wasn't sure if I was supposed to move or not but no mods have said anything so I am staying   thanks for the view on IVF that's quite good I hadn't thought about it like that, not sure what to do as me and DH have discussed and said we don't want to throw lots of money at this and let tx take over our lives so will have a go this time and that's it, although I guess I will change my mind if I dont' get that BFP!!!  I just don't want tx to come between us as we are great together....

Bit of good news I lost 2.5lbs last night at SW


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Well it's over ladies ... the fat   has sung ...     Woke up with full on AF, so thats it I guess.

I'm ok .. sort of .. 

I feel that Faithful has hit the nail on the head .. I want them to look at my eggs and DH's sperm and actually see what happens when they get together, I suppose I want answers as to why it's not working for us ....

Will be back on again later

A devestated and desperate TLZ


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

TLZ so sorry honey     we are all here for you when you ready to chat


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Jen and Faithfull

Jen congrats on your bfp..it really gives hope that it can work 
Faithfull.How have you been doing on your 2ww? how long to go til test day now? i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you   
Hi Malteaser really sorry to hear about you loss last year but it sounds like you are really positive for this time..Good luck 

Sorry to hear the   came tlz. we're here for you 

Well i've just booked in for my first scan in a weeks time. I'm just a bit worried now that the timings will work out wrong and that i will ov at the weekend because   came early..We shall see

take care all

zarzar


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

TLZ - so sorry hun   hope you and DH are ok. Its like grieving for the baby you didn't get this month - take your time.

Malteaser - welcome to the IUI board. I had similar experience to you in 2005. Scanned at 8 weeks but measurements were only 6 weeks then had weekly scans until week 13. But it never grew properly and I eventually lost it and had to have ERPC. Its so hard when you've had all the excitment of a BFP only to lose it. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that you'll get a good result from IUI.

Leech - please don't refer to clomid being prescribed because of your age. I may get offended!!! (37 in August   ) Only kidding - I was on clomid all last summer and it drove me la la. Now I'm on puregon and it doesn't seem to have the emotional side effects that clomid had. Hope your DH knows to strap himself in!  

Nix, Lou, zarzar, faithful, flower le - hope you are all have a good start to your day and are already thinking about what you're having for lunch.
I have just treated myself to egg and bacon croissant from Pret - v. naughty - and as penance will have wholemeal pitta and hummus for lunch.
How is everyone today?

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Essex G - I am fine, lost 2.5lbs last night at SW so feeling very positive and have had scrambled egg on dry toast this morning then having tinned tomatoes for lunch and lots of fruit, but your brekkie sounds alot nicer


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Woo woo lou - foxy chick - bet you are made up - you seem to be back on it with a vengeance - back on to super speed foods and it will drop off xxx

Essexgirlie - Glad there's another oldie on thread to keep me company  !!!!  I'm actually quite surprised this time round on clomid even thought they've increased my dose I can have civilised chats with my dp without wanting to cause him serious harm!!!  On the first six months of it he was scared to speak in case i flew off the handle - poor boy (he must love me!!)

TLZ so sorry honey - you must be gutted - we're all here for you when you feel up to chatting

Faithful - on round two now - got clomid Monday and then will be scanned next Monday - this time round they will inject if I don't get a surge so hopefully (unless i have too many follicles) it will be all systems go.

Malteser - welcome to our thread - so sorry to read your story xx

Zarzar - hope all goes well 

Is KP feeling better?  She probably has a million emails to read if she;s back.  Any sign of  ?

To all our 2ww hope you are all keeping strong and positive 

lots of love and stuff to everyone

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH thanks Leech   I have started doing it 80% of the time and then at the weekend doing what I want that way I am really good all week and then have a few vinos at weekends....  and it seems to be working, this will make you laugh, last night in bed after some   DH curled up behind me and put his hand round on to my tummy and said "oh seems your pouch has gone", I think I am meant to take it as a compliment  

Glad to hear your not too bad on the drugs with DP this time round, he does love you and remember that honey!!!!

Not heard from KP today but she said yesterday she would be back at work see if she appears and if not will text her shortly....

All you 2ww's/PUPO sending lots of   your way


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good job your not on clomid or you would have turned round and punched him in the face!!!  Losing that much in a week really shows so you are doing great 

Poor KP will have lots of catching up to do and maybe her evil boss is giving her an evil time   

Any plans for valentines?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

you make me laugh Cathy  

No plans really having a nice chilli at home can't be doing with paying double the price for a meal out, how about you

Yey Kitten's online - hey you how are you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all my lovely ff ! 

Well that was a cheerful line, not reflective of my mood. 

Firstly i apologise for lack of personals have a zillion emails at work and this thread is way too long to scroll back this morning. 

The few i have read,

TLZ- sweety i am so sorry, we are all here for you. I hope one day we all get our miracle.

Leech- YAY on the AF, not sure what stage your at but YAY! Fingers crossed for you.

Lou- Girl that is some serious weightloss, congrats!!!! you must be chuffed! 

I think we have a Malteser on our thread, so welcome and goodluck with tx

I think i read somewhere someone was asking why have meds when you are diagnosed as unexplained then something bout age?  Well this is my 1st IUI and we are unexplained but they gave us drugs similar to clomid and also injections? I think they are all different . Just dont know really.... i was never offered clomid first in all the years we been trying..

Ok me me me- Well as you guys know had my wisdom tooth out Friday, all is good now. Nothing too awful, and its healed well. Still little stiffness in the jaw, but i am told that is to be expected. 

Ok now the sob story.... well as you also know i was due to start tx when AF was supposed to show. NO SIGN OF THE TRAMP! Basically in all my years i have been a dead on 32 days girl, we are now day 35 and nothing.
So i have been going stir crazy and just havent a clue why this is happening. Well of course that little bit of mental hope in my head says "what if i am pg"      
So i held it in, did nothing.
Today is my first day out of the house since having the wisdom op, where do i go... yes you guessed it ladies superdrug... straight to the back for a lovely HPT. Get into work, and yes you also guessed it BFN.
Shoved it at the bottom of the bin and went to my office like nothings happened. Here i am. Sitting at my desk. No AF. Not pregnant. And a lovely bruise on my face from the surgery. 
Oh what a life! 
Moan officially over


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back Kitten, sorry your  AF has still not showed come on wicked  show yourself  .  We are all here for you honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks lou. Just dont know what to do . Or why it hasnt showed? Very confused. 

DH keeps saying oh babe i cant believe it, i just dont understand ? I cracked and started hissing, saying if you dont get it imagine how i feel blah blah blah... he looked v.sad when i left this morning, just stomped out i did.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh please don't fall out with your DH, he is a gem from what you have said I think sometimes they find it harder as they can't understand.  Call your clinic and speak to them see if they can suggest anything to bring it on.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey KP glad you back - sorry you feeling down though - its a right pain in the bum all the waiting esp for AF when she is normally a regular bunny in our life - and us girlies have to keep clearblue profits up so maybe its a conspiracy against us!!!  I hoovered the stairs to bring mine on as the BMS never worked.  Keep strong honey and give your dh a big hug when you get in    

Lou - nothing planned for valentines - have bought him a card as we said not doing presents but will have to buy him a little something, prob just choclates.  We're not going out - hate all the set menus you have to eat on valentines it winds me up!!  Was gonna cook him a meal but he's told me he's arranged to visit his brother and SIL so he can have a morcrowave meal before he goes!!! How romantic!!  Anyway its his birthday next week so we'll do something then 

Was a bit disappointed in the end of Mistresses last night 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God your relationship sounds like my marriage Leech  

Don't tell me about Mistresses I have it taped on Sky+ to watch tonight!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i know, i will give him a big hug. We were looking at old photos and cards last night, found the first letter he sent me when i was still in Oz, aww it was cute. lol
Seems like so long ago.

Ahhh the big V day! We arent doing anything to be honest, for some reason i have never been a big valentines gal. DH isnt either, he actually hates the idea. 

Lovely and romantic aint we? 


But i know what you guys mean about double prices and all that, its ridiculous. I remember a few years back one of our neighbours bought his partner a BMW sports car and wrapped it in a big red bow, everyone was out to see that. 

Found it a little OTT for my taste. The bigger the gift, the more i would worry. lol just kidding. 

So whats on the lunch menu today ladies?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

BMW for V day, my god how over compensating is that!!!!!  How sweet looking through the photos, I know its hard as we always take things on the ones closest don't we.

I have tinned tomatoes and some fruit, being really good now on SW and they are all free!!!  How about you girls??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I  sky+ it to and then started to watch it before i went to bed - I'd taken three spoons of night nurse so i think i fell asleep before the end so I couldn't really tell you what went on anyway!!! In my drug fogged haze i think i deleted it too so you'll have to fill me in when you watch it!!!

KP he sounds a sweetie - send him a little text xxx

Wonder what he had to buy her for her birthday or Christmas if he got a beemer for val day!!  I would be overly suspicious too!!!

Meeting my friend today for lunch - just starbucks nothing exciting - its her second day back after 9 month mat leave so i expect tears!!!

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i think soup, still having trouble eating and if im going to be in public my latest eating methods are so inappropriate   look like a 2 year old trying to eat. 

Totally over the top, i agree! 

I wanted to get sky+ is it good?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - I love Sky+, it means we just tape everything and sit down when we are ready to watch TV, instead of panicking something is starting, but I guess it depends how much tv you actually watch, do you already have sky?

Leech - should watch Mistresses tonight so will let you know honey.  Mmm starbucks is always nice don't be bowled over by your friend though does she realise your going through IUI?  If so she should be sensitive to your feelings


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I have sky the whole damn package but havent taken the plunge to sky +. Is it alot more in cost? 

We watch tv quite a bit, it would help as i miss many programmes when DP is watching footy, match of the day etc. Sat/Sun is allllllll football. 

I hope lunch goes okay leech. So leech where are you at in tx? so sad we arent cycle buddies


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sky plus is about ten pounds more a month i think - we paid £99 for the box - its great - you can pause tv when ever u want to go the loo!!! Or the kitchen for sweeties!!!

Friend does know I'm doing this but she is not the greatest listener in the world loves to talk about herself and disregards everyone else.  I would say she's more of a drinking buddy (before she had the baby) than a mate and when I'm drunk I don't care if she talks about herself i just nod along!!  Unfortunately don't work too far from her so its hard to get out of meeting her.  Pity they don't sell alcohol in starbucks!!!

KP I'm back on clomid but increased to 100 from 50 - get scanned again next Monday to see how the follicles are doing.  They will inject me this month to bring on surge if it doesn't happen naturally.  Not sure whether you have had a chance to read posts but they told me that last months abandoned attempt was one of my free turns as they had done the scans and drugs.  Was not very happy as as you know the nurse on the phone told me its wouldn't count.  anyway i'm trying to be positive and if the 2 attempts don't work I'm going to appeal to PCT that they have been inconsistent with their treatment of me (ie why couldn't they have injected me to ovulate 1st try) and hope they give me another go.  Obviously this will work for me first time so I won't need to      .  Told you I was trying to stay positive!!!

You won't be far behind me honey   



xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Alcohol in starbucks - great idea.

Got to get some figure work done now so need to concentrate catch up in a bit xxxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP - nice to have you back hun but booooooo to the BFN. You are so brave to take a test at work though! I could never bear the thought of being in a public place and dealing with the result. Kudos to you m'lady.
Result sucks - but concentrate on getting to the next bit now and getting AF to show herself. I agree with Lou - I think you should give your clinic a call and asked about medication to bring on AF if it hasn't shown by Friday. Remember if you don't ask, you don't get.

Mistresses - I watched it and have mixed feelings about the end, don't worry I won't reveal, but was a good series overall and nice to have one for us girls.

OMG we so have to get sky + as I also suffer from being down the priority list to football. What a nice valentines pressie that would make!

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well just having my tinned tomatoes put some chilli powder in them to make them more exciting!!!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

TLZ I am so sorry to hear AF arrived this morning 

Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses for a very special friend! 

  

Love
Kissy Bear
xxxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies....its been busy on here today 

hope you are all well.

TLZ - sorry that AF showed up 

Faithful - hope you are doing ok....feeling sorry for myself at the moment....told DH that I was scared of what would happen if the treament did not work...he told me to stop worrying & he said that he is positive it has worked...bless him...he did make me feel a bit better.  10 days to test day for me....when do you test if you don't mond me asking?

Leech -   grow follies grow

KP - hope the tooth is feeling better soon & you can return to eating normally!

Zarzar - good luck with the treatment & scan - let us know how you get on.


Everyone else I have missed - hi  

lunch menu today is red thai prawn sandich, apple pieces & fruit juice....plus a naught bag of salt & vinegar snack a jacks!

Amanda x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Carole-Anne

Good luck with the treatment  

Amanda


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys back from lunch.

Thanks essex girly , its good to be back. Hope you are well. What stage are you at  (sorry if youve said im soooo behind here) . What meds can they offer? Its never been late so very    &  

Leech i have to say i would get onto the PCT asap. Get the name of your commissioning manager and tell them what happened. That is your best shot. If you need help finding a name give me a shout and i will try my best. 
That is taking the P*** as far as im concerned, as essex girly said you dont ask you dont get! lol

Lou you are too healthy! I cant bear it. I feel like a nice white chocolate bar. mmmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP - you seem a little less stressed honey   just being really good as motivated as lost weight last night when weighed in, yuk sorry don't like white choccy but I could eat a twix.. mmmm bite all the biscuit off so just the caramel left god my mouth is watering now and all I have left is an orange.... 

Dh has just been on the phone asking what I would like to V day, he said he can't get me flowers cause I already have some, told him not to bother just to get me a card...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww thats sweet! Demand diamonds & chocolates! lol. Or a BMW  

Yeah feeling better - been busy and have held my bladder all day so i dont go toilet. But now im gonna pop so need to go, lol. 

HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE WHITE CHOCCIE!! crazy woman, lol.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP - I know that clinics sometimes give progesterone to bring on AF. Worth asking.

Mmmmmm the milky bars are on me!

Essex G x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Don't really know anyone or what stage you're all at yet, but thought I'd pop back in to say hi and good luck to everyone.

I'm just waiting for Monday for my needle training and then hopefully the cons will give me the go ahead when I see him on Friday for when AF starts - although God only knows when that could be !

Until then, I'm still dieting - very dull !!!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry KP find it too sickly 

Need some advice girlies  - we can't decided on what holiday to book , we are looking to go to Bulgaria with friends who are already going in August and it is cheaper to book exactly the same as friends but flights time are in the middle of the night or can go on a different flight but for more money and stay somewhere different and we can't make up our minds what to do, any suggestions


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I have found that staying in the same hotel/same flight sometimes can become really annoying as it seems you are joined at the hip. In my experience depending on how close you'all are, i like to stay seperate hotel. We experienced a hol where we were all in one hotel, it was a pain in the butt. 
Also if its cheaper- more money to spend at duty free? Middle of the night flights are usually less packed and a bit of a pre holiday buzz. I did it when we went Rome and it wasnt too bad. Got there, had a snooze and went out for the afternoon and evening. Was great. 

Guys rang the clinic, they said do pg test (eeer did it)   she said its just a waiting game. Sometimes our cycles are irregular, i said its a bit odd considering that out of all the months of my "adult" life this is when it goes loopy. She was nice and said try and relax and dont worry.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks KP, glad you rang the clinic but not shure they have helped    Not sure what else to say except try and relax but I guess your fed up of hearing it   maybe post of peer support see if it has happened to anybody else

Come on AF   show yourself


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww those little cows are gorgeous that cheered me up! 

hey peer support is good idea! thankx

i suppose the clinic cant do much at this stage?? 

i feel like white chocolate now. gheesh self control woman!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the clinic maybe could give you something but not sure what and whether it would interfer with tx ask them on peer support they are really good and there and seem to know everything


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

posted a desperate plea, lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You should get some replies on there honey, I saw it as I have got the page on notify in case I can ever help anybody


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ahhh having my white choc milky bar buttons

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Enjoy I am off now to discuss with DH this holiday...  Have a good evening all and speak tomorrow


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

have a great evening Lou- enjoy and thanks for all your support today x x x x x x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

This board moves so fast.......

TLZ - So sorry   arrived. lots of    

KP - Glad you've got your tooth sorted.  Sorry hpt was bfn,     for not turning up when you want her to!! I'm sure it'll happen soon.

Amanda - I'm fine, not feeling very positive at mo but trying not to think about it too much. I can test date on 19th which is Tuesday, but I'll have to see how I feel.  If I've got PMT I might not test until Wednesday or even Thursday.  can't bear the thought of getting psyched up to do test for a bfn!

Don't feel like I've got any pg symptoms yet so I think i will be skiing a week on sat rather than spectating patting a pg tummy!

Faithful x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

      Can I join in?

    Im due to start my 6th go of IUI in 2 weeks time,collected my medication from the Hospital today!!!!

  It made me abit   asits my last go of IUI,just the waiting then for IVF.
    
  But at the Hospital today the nurse told me that she had a patient in that was told she couldn't have her IVF til 
  2014!!!! I couldn't believe it.
  Ive been on the waiting list since October 2006.If I have to wait til then I will be 45!!! 

Does anyone know if this sound right?? the nurse told me to contact my doctor to find out where We are on the waiting list.

Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Goodluck Carole-Anne,I start my 6th IUI in 2 weeks.

      

    Francine xx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello All

Francine welcome and best of luck for this cycle - 6th time lucky!!
Waiting til 2014 for IVF seems a bit extreme to me, If that was me I'd go elsewhere but I guess it depends if this lady can afford to, it's all such a bl**dy lottery isn't it !

KP Little AF dance for you ..    

Me I haven't stopped crying all day, feel really low, this time has hit me hard ... Have been making inroads to sort out next treatment, maybe new clinic etc and that feels like a positive step but we're giving ourselves a bit of recovery time first - bit of a holiday methinks!

_Thankyou EVERYONE for all your support_ - I couldn't get through without you lot   

Off for a glass of wine now ... 

TLZ xx


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Have just been reading all the posts from 178 and have to say that they really cheered me up.  I wish you all well with your treatments.  Hope you don't mind me joining in.  

I was supposed to start IUI in the January cycle but 53 days in so far and no AF.  Day 44 I went in and they discovered a large cycst on my left ovary. I started to   as I thought it was PCOS related due to being told I possibly have 'mild pcos' (It's been a long 3 years for us).  Anyways went back on MOnday just gone and they scanned and said that the cyst is still there and as big as ever but caused by Clomid...I stopped taking clomid back in September so I was quite suprised but pleased at the same time that it wasn't the dreaded PCOS.  In any case they did give me the tabs to make AF come on so to speak.  I'm on day 4 of a 10 day perscription with the very odd twinge of cramping so I'm hopeful AF will come soon.  The nurse did mention that it can be 4 months before the cyst is reduced. Please God this is not the case   .... 

What the NHS hospital have said is that I am to continue the whole course of the tablets and then when I get the AF to actually give them a call on day 1 so that I can come in and they can scan me to check if the cyst has gone with the AF.  If that is the case then I may be able to have IUI with injectionos in this month.  I find this a bit odd but hopeful as I don't want to miss another treatment as this may take me up to Easter and I've already waited 3+ months since the last IUI treatment.  Has anyone any experience of this happening?

TLZ
I think you need some serious TLC.  .  The disappointment is indescrible and no-one not even your best friend, sister or Mother can understand it even though they really try. Can't even offer you advice as when it has happened to me in the past I just want to unplug the phone and hide under the duvet from everyone and everything even DH.  Eventually though you find things to look forward to and maybe next time will be your time.... ..

Thinking about you all.  Will let you know what happens with the dreaded Clingon Cyst...and with any luck I'll be joining you on the 2WW at some point in Feb/March.

Good luck to all. 
Kitty Doot


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls and happy valentines day 

SO what have we had for   day today then?  I got a card and a single red rose between the teeth.....  will let your imaginations work now...

Kitty - I hope your AF arrives soon and your cyst disappears with it  

TLZ - hope you enjoyed your wine honey, sounds like your focused on sorting the next tx out, well done.  I found my BFN harder than I had imagined but focused on the fact I have a fab Hubby  

KP - any sign of AF yet?

Leech - hope the clomid isn't affecting your moods too much 

Everybody on 2ww sending lots of 

Anybody I have missed hello


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Morning girls

Hi Kitty - sorry to hear about your cyst. I took clomid for one month and had 6 follicles so had to abandom treatment. When I went back for my day 2 scan I had 2 cysts as a result of the clomid, but went back for another scan on day 5 ( I think!) and they had both gone with AF. So here's hoping that the same will happen for you.

TLZ - Well done for thinking about next treatment. Are you doing iui again? 

Lou - glad you got a card and a rose, I haven't had anything yet! I don't think we do valentimes day anymore!!! 

Amanda - how are you doing?

I'm convinced it hasn't worked for me this month. No symptoms of any kind. 

Hi to everyone

faithful


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Faithful, remain positive honey   when is your test date, sorry I know you have probably said but my mind is like a siv    And tell your Dh or Dp he better sort you at least a card out or else the IUI girls will be round


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all

I got a lovely card, a bmw, a Caribbean cruise, diamonds - Only kidding got some flowers and chocolates.  Think he's decided to stay in with me tonight so will have to cook something!!  Card was lovely it was like a little book for me and you and had all things like first  time we met, kissed etc and he had to fill in loads of bits.  There was one section that said 5 things i love about you the most!!!  He must have been struggling towards the end on that one i reckon!!!

Hello to everyone and a big welcome to our newbies - hope all goes well for everyone 

Any sign of the old witch Kp?

xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will rephrase my last comment - reading it backs it looks like I called KP an old witch which I did not intend to do - please accept my sincere apologies I know you are a young kitten I was merely enquiring about your menstrual cycle!!!

Lots of love 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How sweet Leech, the book sounds very nice.  So what you going to cook, I am doing a nice chilli con carne with garlic bread and potato wedges, although I am also going out for lunch with one of the bosses so will need to have something small then..


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Where you goign for lunch lou?

Steak and chips - his favourite - he' a traditional man at heart!!!  I'll be having my quorn steak and chips.  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Time bar, its a local place near Leicester train station they do nice food jacket potato, salads etc so should be fine, I have just had breakfast some celery, cucumber, cherry tomatoes - how good is that!!

Steak and chips - my DH would probably prefer that as its his favourtie but chilli is mine so tough.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning girls Happy Valentines Day my lovelies....

The old witch has finally logged on but AF is still nowhere to be seen (leech!!  ) 

Oooh nice lovey dovey romance going on this morning you go gals. We dont do it so DH was more whats for dinner ? lol

Welcome Kitty, i hope your wait isnt too long. Goodluck 

Faithful keep positive  

Lou - food already. I havent eaten yet and feeling terrible. Not many days i go without breakfast, i can barely function at the moment. Feel awful. 

Me... well as i said no AF , feel crampy and weird. Was sweating like a bush pig this morning when i was getting ready. Feel completely shattered didnt sleep much at all... and thats about it really.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Blimey Saint Louise what a good girlie you are!!!  Such a healthy breakfast!!!

Starbucks for me again - such an addict 

Hello youngster kitten   - sorry you're not too good - do you usually feel like that around AF or is it unusual symptoms 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i dont usually cramp for this long. Bizzaro. Its crampy a day or half a day then bang boom the witch is here!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

How many days it it now?  Did you get any luck on peer support or was it just to relax and it will come? Easier said than done (i know what you going through) 

Auntie Lou has a good way of bringing it on but it involves intimate contact with your DH - she made me do it and it never worked - still trying hard to forgive and forget!!!!

Lots of         

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

leech, was it really that bad the  ?  You make me laugh honey  

Kitten - sorry your feeling sh****y, I always get sweaty when the evil witch is due so hopefully it's a sign honey.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Well im now on day 36 (4 days over). Peer support were lovely, but all said be patient, relax and also you never know  

Well i tried yours - hoovering, went on a skitzo spring clean the other day. Nill.

DH tried it on last night, i have turned into a miserable old prune. Just didnt fell up to it. 

I feel i have become an obsessed maniac, every twinge, 8 zillion knicker checks. Its all just so weird and wacko. 

What if my wisdom tooth held all my sanity and now its gone?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Aren't we terrible rather do housework than BMS!!!!! People will read our threads and think no wonder they can't conceive!!!  

My BMS wasn't bad at all its like going to the gym the hardest part is getting there and once i;m there I have a great time   !!! But I hate to say this and I know I shouldn't but i;ve got my mind set on doing it when ovulating and any other time of the month seems to me to be a waste!!! I know I'm a horrible person but i can't help it - must try and change that!!

I get hot and bothered as well around AF - give it till day 40 do another test to ease your mind phone the hospital and demand a scan to see whats going on down there 

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

OOOOOHHH leech, your horrid. Poor DP. 

Give they guy some loving.... (sshh i know what you mean tho) 

I recall this month on  o days 17-18 it was BMS madness, i never tell dh just pounce. This month i recall alot of that as i thought wat the heck next month we start tx, one last shot! and went for it. LOL. We are terrible. 

Lou you made me hungry with all the food talk. 

My boss is back today and she bought a huge jar of sweets with her, put it beside me on my desk. I was like thanks (with a face like whatever) lol.. she aint outta my bad books yet


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Girls, girls, girls - you need to start enjoying BMS more!!!! I was like you a few years ago only had sex on o days, taking temperature, found it turned me into a maniac, so now I am forgetting the whole tx thing and focusing on my b/day!!!

Kitten - did you keep your tooth, maybe you should ask for it back just in case. Bless you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

No they took it. Now im just a toothless  

I cant stop laughing, they are gonna wheel me away v.soon.

lol

Oh your bday, when is it again? I love bdays...........


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

28th March, I know ages away but with it being my 30th want to get lots planned


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Totally, go all out! Its not that far away! 

The best bit of a party is the cake. Last year i had a beautiful surprise for mine. Mum ordered like 50 cupcakes all different pastel shades with gorgeous flowers on them, it was amazing! 

and yummy.... all delicious vanilla. Im a bit of a cupcake nut!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am trying to organise a spa day at centre parcs for me and DH and then will also go out with family and then friends for lots of vino!!!


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

You're all making me feel so hungry!!!

Had yummy chai tea latte (Starbucks) and toasted bagel with marmite this morning but my admin. has just brought in big bag of mini eggs for us to share! 

KP - sorry you're feeling blue. Do you swim? Seem to remember someone once told me that was good for AF as it uses tummy muscles. Mind you its not really swimming weather is it.
Hope you are all having a good valentines day - I got a card this morning but DH is working tonight (so his female asst mgrs can go out with their partners!) so we will go out at the weekend instead.


Essex G


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know me too. gna get lunch v.soon.

Nah not a swimmer- that was something i wanted to start doing tho! 

I want to ask you guys something. I want you all to be honest with me, you guys i trust. Do you think it could still be a pg or do u think its my mind running away with me? I got a neg test result which i hear they are never wrong?!!! soooo..... i wish this thought would just BOG OFF!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You never know honey, if you have been a 32day girl all your life, but on the other hand you have had lots of stress lately.  What test did you do the clearblue digital?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

yep stupid clearblue it was. the digital one.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP = if its really doing your head in (and it would be the same for me) you could try ringing your GP and asking for blood test to confirm. Unless your clinic would do it for you?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I would give it another couple of days with your temp going up and see if AF shows if not do another test honey    Or like Essex girl says that's a good idea.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys  

i hope i can be as much support for you all sometime x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's what we are all here for to help each other


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh feel the love on valentines day!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats right girls


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well & feeling the love .

KP - hope you get an answer either way very soon to put you out of your torment.  

Leicester - your birthday is the day after mine....mine is the 27th and my niece's the 28th...great people are born in March  

Faithful - hope you are well....still feeling a bit down & convinced this IUI has not worked.  I definatley know what you mean about not wanting to test so as not to suffer the disappointment.  I feel like AF is on the way....crampy and (.)(.) not as sore as they were a few days ago  ...just got to wait & see now I suppose.  Try & keep    

Hi everyone else I have missed.

Anyway...off to find some food...not sure what I fancy today...comfort food probably.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks amanda. I hope that this works for you fingers X X 

oh thats so cute lou, where do u get all these funky things? 

just had lunch falafel & homous in pita and some S & V crisps. yummy!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Amanda - remember af signs are also early pg signs so stay   hun  

KP - nice lunch I had jacket potato with chilli and cheese, having chilli tonight as well but it is my favourite food!!  I get all the nice pics from Glitter Graphics


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry again ( my broadband is a pain in the bum!!!) Hope you are all keeping  . Im trying to keep up on this thread - very difficult

Leech - read over your posts - have you complained - I would ...... you never know!!!! If you dont ask you dont get and all that. misinformed etc etc

LeisLou - I have been on hol with family and friends and I def prefer the whole diff hotel thing. Still have fun with friends but have your own space too.  Never know this could be your last holiday b4 a having baby with you -    

TLZ sorry about your AF, been there and wore the tshirt.  Good luck to you

Flower le - Follie too small, dont worry it will grow with more drugs, again wore the tshirt and seen the repeat!! Stay positive and lots of baby dust to you

KPaws, you poor soul , wisdom teeth nightmare  - good luck with TTC

Essex girl - Hows u? any symptoms?

Amanda - GOOD LUCK lots of  

Welcome to any newbies

Sorry if I havent included someone - just so hard to keep up here.  You have always been lovely to me when I have nipped in.

Ok me guess what !  IUI tomorrow yipee!!!  3rd time lucky i hope, please wish me luck. Will start another diary although its really for me to compare and hope people dont get too bored with it.
Went to clinic on Monday after the clinic changed my drugs to puregon (instead of gonal f) and same thing as last month, not enough response. 2 injections later Mon and Tues and yesterday the said I had on 18mm follie.  (just cant seem to get more than one follie).  They then said that I had to go back to hospital for the pregnyl injection at 8pm last night.  (didnt know this as always have ovritrelle at home at midnight.) Anyway she then checked with the doctor and ended up just giving me ovritrelle to take home.  I thought gonal f and ovritrelle went together and puregon and pregnyl together, but she said its basically like daz and ariel they are the same thing so not to worry.

So tomorrow I have my 3rd free go of IUI (6 in total). Cant believe I am nearly half way through and trying not to think too much ahead. ie if this doesnt work will we go private ivf as we dont get that free.  
Anyway girlies wish me luck and lots of   to you all

Love Mrs Dee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Mrs Dee

Thanks for the advice on the holiday, yes here's hoping I will be pg (as not going until Aug, if we go) How exciting your IUI starting tomorrow, can I ask how come you get 6 free goes?  Sorry being nosey just I have had to pay for all ours due to DH having kids years ago.

Leicester Lou xxxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

oooh Mrs Dee - how exciting! Wishing you all the luck in the world!! Lucky you getting 6 IUI's!

I am on day 7 of 2ww - can't believe i'm already halfway through. Convince that it hasn't happened for me this go as I have no symptoms at all. (.)(.) are fine in spite of me prodding them everytime i go into the ladies -god forbid anyone walks in and catches me!. No cramps, no dizziness, nausea - nothing, nada, zip!

Hey ho - at least it means i can enjoy a full range of cocktails on holiday and not worry about getting holiday gippy tummy or eating prawns!

Off for lunch now - green beans and hummus, v. heathy but craving crips and may have to give in!

Essex G


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi lou.  In our area you get 6 free iui go's and 3 free ivfs if you have no children.  I have one DD (clomid baby) so they give us 6 free iui's and no IVFS for a second child. We have to pay for that if we decide thats the route to go down.  I am so sorry you have to pay for this. It really annoys me - I think that everyone should have the same chance!!!!!

Love Mrs Dee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right, I know it's awful isn't it, we have decided to go through next tx and if doesn't work give up or else we feel we will end up spending £000's and maybe never getting pg, hopefully not but you we have to be realistic


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Lou

You are so right, its a hard decision but you try to be realistic as well as hopeful.  If you do egg share will you get free or discounted treatment?

I think that if these iuis dont work then we will try to conceive naturally after that and just hope for the best. I mean I know people who had Treatment which didnt work and then went on to have a baby naturally so it does happen, be it not often, but it still happens all the same.  Just hope that we are all lucky this year.  Sometimes I feel terrible on this thread because I do have a DD and hope this doesnt make people different towards me.  I really do know how you all feel with the whole TCC thing its just that thankfully It was successful first time round for me. Whatever happens I know Im lucky and just hope all the girlies will have a 'great 2008' with lots of BFP.

Essex girlie.  My symptoms on the 2ww include mega sore (.)(.) but there you go- both BFN so you never know, try to stay positive !!!!

Well must dash as have a meeting, ~Take care and speak soon
Love Mrs Dee
xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mrs D - yes get the tx for £400 instead of £000's if egg sharing but then if have ICSI instead of IVF will cost an extra £750, but that won't be decided until the day, that is assuming all my blood tests come back fine otherwise not sure what we will do....

Take care Mrs Dee


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello again ladies.

Mrs dee, yay for you starting! 

Essex girly-


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess the knicker check was clear then?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

just had a look. Clear!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bugger, you could take it either way good news, bad news, no sign of AF maybe very good news


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Havent been able to get on for a while so just spent an hour catching up!

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP and   to anyone with a BFN.

Me and DH went to the hospital on Monday and were told that i can start injections as soon as AF comes. Only on day 15 now so got about another 20 days to wait! I explained to the nurse that if my cycle is about the same as normal i will ovulate on Good Friday but the hospital is shut on weekends and public holidays. She said that the injections normally shorten your cycle and if not just to do   at home and hopefully will work! Does this sound right? As we have to pay for all our treatment and meds didnt want to waste time and money.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a load of bull winkle. I think that to suggest BMS is a bit stupid as im sure that IUI increases the chances because of where they place it? I may be wrong- other girls on here are more knowledgable than me. And more so if your paying! 

Lou- i know. i feel like going to the hospital and screaming and shouting until someone checks me! LOL, then they will defo wheel me off


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Lour, if you are paying for IUI then that's what you should get, they wash and prepare the sperm and place it inside your womb i.e. do alot of the work for them, I would speak to the clinic again and tell them if it is down to them that they cannot perform the IUI then you surely don't have to pay.  I had a similar situation when I had my IUi a few weeks ago as the clinic was shutting down for refurb but they assured me if I didn't ovulate and so couldn't have the tx before they shut it would be their fault it was not completed and so wouldn't be charged.

Sorry waffling on - my god steam coming out of my ears, nobody can do anything at this place that I call work, sorry shouting off everybody keeps peeing me off, long story....


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Kittenpaws

Thats what i thought too. She said that if 3 follicles had grown then obviously it increased our chances. No going to get stressed about it yet though.

Are you still waitng for AF? Why is it that it comes when you dont want it (like when i was on a plane in Jan!!) and never when you do. When i was on clomid last year they said that if i didnt start within 2 days they would give me a tablet to bring it on. I will try and find out what it was called.


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes LeicesterLou thats what they said if they dont do it then we will only get charged for what they do. Cant believe that they just shut these places and expect you to just get on with it.!

Sorry to be nosy but if your eggsharing does that mean that they take some of your eggs for other people and then get your IVF free? Not something i know a lot about but would be interested as IVF soooo expensive.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish i was a fertility specialist. I would open the most womb friendly clinic in the world! 

I often say HOW DO SOME OF THESE "nurses/cons" sleep at night

yep lour still waiting. Never been late. and typical just before i start. I asked for those drugs said no because i have no reason/history of missing a AF. Just to wait n c.

Easy for her to say  

Lou Lou wats up at work? You want me to sort em? im in a mood. Sent out some seriously psycho emails today.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lour - yes the egg sharing gives us the chance to do IVF at a reduced cost, don't know if I have actually been accepted yet as I am waiting for results from blood tests and got to go to counselling on 10th March as if the receipent has a live birth that child can legally contact me when they are 18, look into it honey it's worth that at least, I just see it as donating a kidney...

KP - in a nutshell I work in HR and my boss is on holiday for 3 weeks so I am being lumbered with everything, for instance I stayed late the other night to get a tender done for £10,000,000 of work and the f****n Financial Director has just come through to ask me if I have sorted out the insurance for it when I sent him an email asking him to do it as I don't deal with that side...   I think sometime they want their   wiping for them


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

What a good idea. A clinic set up by people who know what they are doing!!

Have you tried going for a massage or acupunture to help you relax and that may encourage the   to show herself.If not at least you will be a bit more chilled out.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh lou i hear ya. I find most bosses are good at mouth action and making cups of tea. They are best at having meetings about meetings and never doing any damn work! 

I know from my messages it may not seem that way,   but i dont feel THAT stressed. I have had times over the last few years where i can recall serious levels of stress, that impacted me and still the B***ch showed herself. 

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP I wish somebody would make me a cuppa at work I have to do my own    glad to hear you don't feel stressed honey, get home for lots of BMS....

Anyway enough of that just tidying up paperwork then going home for night of fun loving LOL


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

lucky you, i got another hour and 15 in this place   

want to go home and sleep! 

you have yourself a fab evening with DH and enjoy your dinner.    will chat tomorow. 

Friday tomorow girls, the begining of the weekend! Yay!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yey Friday, I had forgotten that with all this talk about work   and loving  

Have a good evening and I want to hear all the   stories of the night tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

night night x x x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Have a good evening ladies....have got the day off tomorrow...so the weekend starts early  

KP - hope Af shows up    

Amanda x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all sorry not been on here much with this tx its gone very fast this time 
had a quick flick through but you chat so much 
hope af comes for all that are waiting  
kp- my clinic said to me that if af is late and you get a bfn then to wait till day 40 if you have no af then to call clinic so they can see whats going on.
hi to everyone positive thoughts for all you's in waiting   
MEME- well since day of basting ive had cramps but more like belly ache boos have grown had sore boobs abit yesturday but now they are normall and all cramp like feeling have gone   this tx is so different to my last as last time i had nothing except really sore boobs!
today is day 14 for me so really its my naturall due time but clinic wants me to test on day 17 i have two more days of cyclogest and then after that i should test really not sure if im gonna bother as last time i was late and after the cyclogest af came two days after (i hate that the cyclogest does this!!) will let you know but done have my hopes up as i have nothing and reading around ive seen most have cramping 
sorry for the long essay


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't been on the site for a couple of days. I have been trying to get my head together. Looks like AF on Tuesday may have been a false alarm. I didn't want to say anything until today as I am usually heavy on day 2 and 3 of my AF but I have had nothing. So looks like I am back on the 2WW.....Really weird had a little bit of bleeding on Tuesday and Wednesday morning but nothing since. I rang the clinic today to let them know and they said that it sounded more like womb lining than AF. So looks like I am back on the 2WW with test date of Saturday - my birthday. My AF is due tomorrow as I am on a 32 day cycle like clockwork so will wait and see.
Just wanted to ask if this had happened to anyone else??   Think I will go mad until test date...... Lili x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening everyone

Lillibee wow thats good news that it wasn't AF..Could it have been implantation? Good luck for testing on sat..Really hope you get a fantastic birthday pressie   

Zoie good luck for testing too..Don't get down yet..lots of people don't have any pg symptoms but still get a bfp   

KP hope AF shows herself..Swimming is a good idea...I went swimming on tuesday for 40 mins and AF showed up later that day 2 days early so it may have helped things get moving  

Hope everyone has a fab valentines evening..Had mine yesterday so not doing anything today

take care

zarzar


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

No valentines prezzie for me   but will probably get big bunch of flowers next week when they're cheaper!!
Zoie - Glad 2ww gone quicker for you this time,    Hope Af stays away for you, only a few more days to go.

Amanda - Im feeling exactly the same, unless I get any symptoms in the next couple of days i really thing it's bfn for me this time. 


Lili bee - that's good news your af didn't come after all, hope the   stays away for you and you get the best birthday prezzie ever.

KP - You musn't know what to think! Whether to wish AF did arrive, or that it stays away because you're pg.  Hope it's the latter, but if not hope it gets on with it!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Faithful xx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lilli bee - you're back in the game! It could well have been implantation bleeding, the timing is right   

OK girls I have a question - I notice that some of you (in your diaries) mention that you have full bladders for IUI. Lots of comments about how hard it is to hold off going to the loo afterwards.
My clinic didn't mention anything to me about whether to have bladder full or empty and as a result of nerves I went to the loo twice in the 20mins before treatment. Do any of you know why you were asked to have a full bladder? Just concerned that this is better for some reason.

Ta in advance for any answers
Essex G


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

essex g - my clinic always make you go to the loo before all treatment the last thing you would want is to be basted and then you need to go to the loo


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Essex Girlies - my clinic too did not say anything about having a full bladder...I too think I went to the toilet twice before the IUI...out of nerves I think... 

Lil Bee - fingers crossed .....   

Zoie - good luck for testing next week...hope you get a nice big fat BFP.

Faithful - hope you are doing ok today...feel a bit more positive today...wait & see how long that lasts - 8 more days until test day...not as many for you  ...good luck.

Everyone else hope you all have a nice day & a fab weekend...mine has started early today as I am  off work...yay 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey IUI chicks, its Friday again yey  

Essex G - my clinic didn't say anything about my bladder, so I would go before as my clinic let me lie there for 15mins after basting and you wouldn't want to be thinking about peeing in this time would you.

Zoie - Sending lots of   your way.

Lili Bee - good luck for tomorrow hun,what you thought was AF definately sounds like implantation,  for you, come on girl be the start of the good luck on this board  

Faithfull - bless you I didn't get a presie either and DH started an arguement last night about painting in the living room    Try and remain positive hun its rare to get symptoms in 2ww, just think of the girls that concieve naturally and don't even realise until AF is late  

Amanda - hope your having a nice day off  

Leech & KP - howdy partners   How was your evenings?  Like I mentioned earlier mine was crap

Hope I haven't missed anybody


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies, 

Thanks for all your positive energy and advice. But still no AF. Feel like crap.

Lou sorry you had a bad evening, i had a fight across the oceans when i was away DH decided to paint the living room a diff colour. It turned out ok! What did he want to do? 

Everyone on 2ww, testing goodluck!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP sorry no sign of AF yet  

We had to have some damp proofing done and so just that wall needs re-doing, my Brother is a painter and so he was shouting at me asking when he was going to come and do it, told him my Brother is working 7 days a week at moment to try and support his family and he replied well if he thinks I am helping him out in future he can think again   what else can I do if he is working 7days a week?  Shame as we were having a nice chilled out night!!!  Well I think I might do the painting tomorrow anyway when he goes to football, I am going round to a friends tonight for takeaway so won't have to see him then, men sometimes I wish I was free and single!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi honeyz 

will be a short post and run today - up the wall and going out with clients this afternoon (they are boring too so not so much fun!!) so dashing around

Sorry your valetines didn't work out as planned Lou - men are A holes sometimes (most of the time) - one wall shouldn't take too long - leave the paintbrushes out for him tonight and let him do it whilst you out!!!

Sorry about the no sign KP - what a pain in the backside - still got your symptoms? Can't think of anything else to bring it on - its hard to relax and let it happen naturally - I'd give it till day 40 and then cause a fuss with the clinic

My valentines consisted of cooking tea, washing dishes and tidying up (which I do every night) and then bed at 10 with no BMS as he stayed up and I was fast a bo bo by time he came to bed.  So pretty much the same as every other day in our house!!!  

Sorry not had a chance to reply to everyone - good luck and lots of   to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't let them run your ragged Leech    You must be joking my DH would rather pay somebody to it than do it himself him and DIY are a no no... Enjoy your afternoon


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh men are useless. It took my DH 3 years (just completed it in October 07) to hang my study door. Im not even kidding! 

Thanks guys, not sure what clinic can do. Dont really want pills to bring on AF, as i dont see how in the last 15 years of having a damn period it goes AWOL         these are my mixed emotions.... lol 

okay happy thoughts whats for lunch people? I have lost my appetite. Listen to this, i didnt eat breakfast or dinner last night! Its got to be a miracle. I cooked pasta, and just couldnt eat it.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Food my favourite subject the lads at work talked me into a dirty breakfast so I have already had sausage and brown sauce sandwich, got cheese salad for lunch so healther, what about all you guys

KP - not like you to be off your food honey?  Are you still gettng the cramps?


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry valentines day didn't go to plan for people..DH and I had our valentines day on 13th feb..didn't do much tho, just went out for dinner which was nice as we don't get to do it very often. Yesterday was just another day for us too.

KP being off your food is very unusual...have you got any other unusual signs? don't really know what to suggest other than do another hpt in a few days if nothig has happened..Sorry not much help i'm afraid  

No thoughts on lunch today yet but am having yummy curry for tea tonight..delish

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Zarzar. Glad you had a nice V day .... 

Yeah i know! Tell me about it. Maybe its cos im being a worry wart. Yeah still crampy. Its a left side, right side, middle and at the top of my tummy. Odd?? 

Also some back ache. and my hips are so sore. Maybe its cos AF is loading up!!! I dont know. AAARgggghhh .

Was gonna ring clinic and eat their brains. But what else can they suggest. 

Oh sausage and egg sounds soooooooooooo gooooooooooood.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Call the clinic and see what they say, ask them for a blood test.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im scared they are gonna charge me a bomb. Should i call em? ok going to call. EEkkk


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to your local NHS place if they want to charge


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok called clinic and spoke to nurse. 

She was really nice and said they cant do anything yet. Wait till 1 week if nothing then take another pg test. She said sometimes it doesnt show on those tests and its so common. I might need a blood test. She advised to go to GP for bloods as they wont do it as i am not yet in their care for tx. 

She said it sounds very positive but considering my timeline of not achieving a pos + (ie 5 and half yrs) its hard to say. 

She said dont worry it will either be one or the other (wanted to say no s*** sherlock) but she was nice so i wasnt rude! lol

So now i should just zip it i suppose instead of driving all you ladies up the wall


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I really hope its a BFP for you honey


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds really positive KP..Really hope you get a bfp..Fingers crossed for you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

if i got a bfp i think i would die of shock!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You never know though honey, just think PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP - don't you dare zip it! This is the one place we can all offload anytime so don't worry about us, we've all been there at some point.
I would give your GP a call and ask them to do bloods for you - should be free. OMG imagine if BFP!!! 

Lou - sorry you had a pants evening. I had ideal evening as DH was working til late so got to watch what I wanted on TV have toast and crisps for dinner and then he came home in time to make me a cup of tea for me to take to bed! Not romantic in the least but it was v.v. peaceful. By the way I also work in HR - I was a manager for a hotel chain but now have cushy number giving emp law advice on a helpline. But I remember only too well how stressful working in a busy HR dept was - its normally the dumping ground for all the jobs that no one else wants to do. 

Lillibee, faithful and amanda - keeping everything crossed for you girls    . Lets have some BFP's to get us on a roll.

Nix  - good luck for your needle training on Monday. Careful where you point that thing!

Everyone I've missed - wishing you all the positive vibes for BFP's .

Foodies - Breakfast was egg and bacon baguette from Pret (they have sooooo much of my money it not even funny), no thoughts on lunch yet but tonight is take-away night for defo! yeahhhyy Chinese or Indian?

Essex G


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope its a BFP for you KP - fingers crossed    No over exerting yourself over weekend - keep away from that gym and the housework (PUPO remember xxx)

Have a great weekend ladies whatever you are doing - i won't get a chance to log back on again today but will catch up tonight from home

lots of love and stuff

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Essex G - my god definately sounds like a perfect V night, I can't stop laughing at your comments   wish my DH was out all night now!!  


I am having take away tonight chinese I think....

Leech - take care honey and might catch up over the weekend if not see you MOnday


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Bless you guys. Ok positive thoughts     not too positive or i may order a cot or something! lol 

Leech- Gym haahaaa , shouldnt be to hard. lol Have a fab weekend, will catch up Monday xoxoxo

Tonight dinner at MILs - should be nice. She cooks like a star, always yummy!


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Fingers crossed for you KP. Dont want to temp fate for you but a friend of mine did 3 HPT all BFN when she was pg with her daughter so you never know!

I had a lovely valentines day Dh took me for dinner and bought me roses. We spent the whole evening trying too remember the last time we had actually bothered to go out on valentines day. Sorry yours wasnt great Lou make sure he makes it up to you tis weekend.

Have already eaten half of my lunch so only have chicken and avacado left. Going out with Dh and friends for a Thai tonight so trying to be good all day.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour - god your V night sounds lovely, glad your DH spoilt you just shows not all men are from MARS    And out with him again tonight, does he have a brother?? Only joking  Chicken and avacodo sounds very nice and heathly too, mm thai will be lovely ages since I have had thai food.

KP - how fab will it be if you get a BFP I am soo excited for you, when are you 7days over?  So when should you go for a blood test?  Oh I can't hold my excitement in


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou! "does he have a brother?" lol, cant stop laughing. 

Lucky you lour sounds like you had a great time, and oh my 3 HPTS!

Its funny yesterday at work i was going into my mtg and thought i forgot my file but had it in my arms. One of my collegues goes your so scatty today are you sure your not pg? I looked at her a bit   (nobody knows im ttc or about tx -bar one very good friend not her tho) . Anyways i laughed it off, and she goes i didnt know i was pg for 2 weeks with my daughter all tests came back neg it just wouldnt show for me. Had to have blood test!      

I know lou- but i get scared at being excited, past years dont give me much to yahoooooo about. This would be a dream.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean you reside yourself to never becoming a Mummy, well I half have anyway.  All I can say is you never know and if you are it will be fab and we can throw a massive party


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes he does have a brother but trust me you wouldnt want him he is soooooo boring!

Lou never say never im sure it will eventually happen for all of us


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's praying Lour


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know heres to all our BFPS             

Knicker check 12.32pm - clear!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - How is your tooth now can you eat properly yet


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

kp - I'm getting really excited, keep us informed; had to log on to find out if you had any news! I had bad period like cramps when i was pregnant with my daughter, was convinced it was AF coming!!!  If you have a long cycle anyway perhaps it takes a bit longer to show up in test?!!



can't remember who was asking about bladder but my clinic didn't say anything about it. I would definitetely go beforehand though because you won't want to go for ages afterwards!!

Hope everyone is OK and 2ww aren't going too mad.

Me - slept really badly last night, woke at about 4am and couldn't get back to sleep thinking about things. Oddly felt positive about things in the middle of the night, but don't again now!  Had AF like cramps this morning but not due on for at least another 3 days and that's if it's a short cycle 25 days!  Very bizarre.
Faithful x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey faithful - thanks for your   you guys keep me going. 

I wont be able to post over the weekend but will give you'all a monday update! Ive decided to test 2moro morning again. Lets see how that goes. Every day at a time. 

Lou i am back to eating normal again. Although nothin too too hard. Im feeling bit hungry now, gonna go get myself some nandos. mmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour - which helpline do you work for I had to ring a few this morning?

KP - glad your getting back to normal with eating be sure to text me after your HPT tomorrow


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Defo- might be a bit early tho!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

NO worries if not up phone won't be on but should be as not having late night tonight


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Monday - that's so long.... 

faithful


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Faithfull - it will be here before you know it hun and then you won't want to test


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont work for a helpline? Maybe your mixing me up with someone else


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I think it is Essex Girl    I am so thick sometimes!!!

Essex Girl - which helpline do you work for I had to ring a few this morning


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

going to get my lunch 

its a feast chicken pita + haloumi cheese, chips and coleslaw!

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm 

chat soon xoxox


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm thats sounds nice hun, I have just had my cheese salad now having some fruit!!!!!  Got to save my points for my chinese tonight!!!


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lou - I work for a trade association for the printing/graphics industry so I take calls from member companies that have joined the association. At the moment I have about 750 companies on my list so its never dull!!

For my own queries though I go to Xpert HR (subscription based) as they are the best I've found. 
Some of the biggest and most well known ones are awful - no names, no pack drill!

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

750    yes I think we use Xpert HR, I am the HR co-ordinator and so I have a boss who is in the Maldives at the moment which is why I keep getting lumbered with all the queries normally she deals with them all but I guess it;s all good experience for me hey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im back- 4kgs heavier.
that lunch was mm mm delicious!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it did sound very nice xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

went to the loo

started spotting.

its over. So dont have spend that £10 on another HPT hey. 

gutted.


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Kp im so sorry for you 

Does this mean you can start treatment now though?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So sorry KP, at least you can start your tx now


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep soon as the full flow comes through start those pills and jabs.

Look on the bright side hey, now i can start tx. Its what we have been waiting for. Just could have done without these last few days! 

Back to my grateful diary.... remember 5 things i am grateful for ! that'l get me over my sorry self. 

Thanks to everyone for all your support  

Honestly couldnt have done it without u .


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

5 things in my diary

1. Food
2. Food
3. Food
4. Food
5. Glass of vino to wash food down with.....


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone.  I was on this thread just before Christmas having my first IUI and thought I should start reading it again.  I will be starting treatment again in the next couple of months and i need to mentally get prepared !

Kitten Paws - I replied to you on the peer support thread, and you sounded so positive, I feel awful now reading this thread.  I should have realised you would be upset at your AF, after being so late, I had assumed you would be pleased because of wanting to start tx.  I can be a doughnut at times, sorry honey.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Buntyboo, sorry to read your story honey xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

No bunty, dont apologise! You guys are so right. keep positive, no point being upset. When i gotta pay £800 for tx i best be positive!!! lol   

Bless you dont even worry about it, you guys are all such wonderful supoort. I have seen how everyone is always supporting each other, its fab!  

And welcome back..... i hope this time you get your BFP and little beanie stays


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP -  I only paid £400 the costs are stupid aren't they....


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Leicesterlou & Kitten Paws

Im looking forward to catching up and reading all the banter, I remember you two especially when you first joined, almost like naughty school girls!!  Used to have me in stiches and I have missed that, so it feels good to slowly start coming back.

The last month has been very traumatic, but im looking to the future and before i know it will be back on the ttc rollercoaster.

Im hoping (just as much as everyone else) to see many many many BFP's on here, we all need the encouragement !

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I must say we haven't changed much Bunty, so we should have your spirits up in no time.  We do talk alot about food though!!

I am actually moving onto to egg sharing and IVF or ICSI but I can't leave my IUI friends so am staying here.

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats us! We are very naughty school girls today-too much talk not enough work! Im sure im owed many before and after work and missed lunches in time!!!!  

I know, our clinic are ££££ eaters! its nearly £800, but the initial cost are a beauty! 

So far we have paid 

Initial cons £180, follow up £150, Bloods for DH £150, bloods for me £260, Semen analysis £100 and ultra sound £120. This is before treatment has started... oooh plus meds £120. Looking at my diary, i write it all down! 

But they have been really good and supportive so i just dont feel so bad. I have had docs who take ur money and dont give a damn!  Im happy with them so far.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Those costs are not too bad about the same as us, like you say as long as your happy with the service so to speak.

Anyway all you IUI chicks have a great weekend, all you 2ww's and testers


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP - sorry hun. Mixed feelings hey? At least you can have a drink tonight unwind and not have to put a brave face on the for the next couple of days if you don't feel like it.  

Everyone else - have a great weekend no matter what you're up to!
I'm off to the theatre tomorrow for a matinee then will probably stay up in town for something to eat -then off to friends for Sunday lunch so a busy couple of days should keep my mind off the 2ww!

Have fun girls - if you can't have fun then ensure you have plenty of chocolate on hand!
Essex G


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Have a great weekend everyone

Good luck to anyone on 2ww or testing this weekend


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Gotta run, great weekend all. Hope someone has some good news next week!!!!


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope you are all well ... have a great weekend

Love

TLZ xx


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck to those on 2ww and anyone testing over the weekend.

And here's hoping everyone has a fab weekend

xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi buntyboo - sorry to hear your back here again (as much as you're welcome) you must have had a tough few weeks.  I'm just on 2ww after 1st iui.

KP- sorry af arrived and you're not prg after all. That wicked   does keep us guessing sometimes doesn't she. Anyway at least you can get on with tx now. Have fun with injections!!! 

Essex g, Amandafoli, Zoie and any others on 2ww hope af stays away!

faithful x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Have consulted my magic 8 ball tonight and the message from the ether says,

"Signs point to YES"

Looks good for all you 2WW'ers !!

Tx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all 
Just thought I would check in and say that I tested this morning on my official test date (my birthday too!) and it was a BFN - also sneaked a test last night and it was the same. Started to get my hopes up after a light bleed for 24 hours earler on in the week which the clinic said sounded like implantation. So I have been going a bit loopy with the wait!  
So big fat negatvie for me.....dispite holding two tests up the light and seeing the faintest of faintest pink lines (think it was my imagination as DH couldn't see it!!) Off to watch Strictly Come Danicng today for my birthday treat and for a lovely pub lunch so at least have a busy day ahead.
No sign of AF as yet but have felt due on for the last week or so!
Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW - I will be taking a month off now and start my final IUI middle of March. Lili x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lillibee

Sorry you got a bfn this time after such a rollercoaster week. I hope you still have a lovely birthday and enjoy strictly come danicing..I would love to go and see that. I hope you have a fab day

take care

zarzar


----------



## Jeanette2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck all!  Quick Q - do you all fit your IUI's around your work schedule. I've just posted a question on the site as wasn't sure if one has to take off a chunk of time from work when having treatment or it's something you can do at the same time.  Thanks.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

My boss has been really good.  I work in Local Government & we can claim back time off for hospital appointments...although I have not needed that many and I have taken some time off as annual leave as well.  You probably will only need a few hours here & there but I decided to take basting day off as annual leave so that I could go home & rest & pamper myself  .

Hope that helps.

Amanda x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck ladies.  

I am waiting to start my first IUI - had my laparoscopy 10 days ago and am now healing and waiting for Prostap to leave my system.

Will you be keeping tx diaries?  Would be very interested to follow them so I can really get to grips with the process.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me.

Buntyboo - was sad to see your news.  I hope you are feeling a little better now after your loss.  Life is so bloody hard isn't it??

Lili and TLZ - sorry to hear about your BFN's.  Good Luck to you in your next move.  Lili, enjoy your birthday treat.  I LOVE Strictly Come Dancing and have a bit of a thing for Brendan (I know it's wrong!)...

Zoie - I have a feeling you are due to test very soon.  Good Luck, hope it's good news.

Faithful and Amanda - Hope the 2ww is going OK for you.

Me me me - Only 4 more days til I can test.  I have had sore boobs, probably because I am obsessed with poking them to see if they are still sore   and have had AF pains on and off since basting.  Nothing else really.  My heart says that it hasn't worked but I guess you never know until you pee on that stick or AF arrives!!

Happy Weekend everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi there ladies

Thought it was about time I introduced myself.  I'm not new to FF as have been posting elsewhere for several months but now that my lap is over, my fibroid removed and I know the direction I will be going with tx (DIUI), I wanted to start joining in with the chat over here too.  

I've had a clean bill of health now that Fergus the fibroid has been sent to the little broid heaven in the sky and my tubes have been checked and are completely clear so all I have to do is wait for the Prostap to be out of my system (last jab was 4.5 weeks ago so it should be starting to fade now) and then I can start my first cycle of DIUI.

Wishing you all well with your tx, will be watching your progress with interest and hopefully pick up on tips to prepare for treatment.

Love and best wishes

Sally xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lili Bee - so sorry hun that you got BFN. What a difficult week you've had - I feel a bit guilty that I also thought you may have had implantation bleeding. This fertility stuff is such a pain in the   ! Hope you enjoyed your birthday and let your hairdown.

Cookiesal  -welcome to the IUI board and the food obsessed insanity thats coming your way. Sounds like you've been through the mill a bit hun so fingers crossed for your first IUI. Have you had your needle training yet?

Essex G


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Now joining iui thread after last 7 failed clomid attempts.  Day 1 of cycle today so will ring clinic on Monday.  Wanted to ask if anyone has any good ideas re lining.  Mine is always thin (although my son was conceived with a lining of 3.6!)  Any tips to thicken it and has anyone heard of a patch (? oestrogen) to help with this problem?  x


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

oh my word, what a fast moving thread...

unfortunately I can't get on much during the week as we have v.strict Internet rules at work, so I was up until late last night catching up with you all.

So here's a load of personals (wish me luck  )....

*Leech* good luck with the scan, I'm being scanned as well tomorrow to have a look at follies. Wish we all had little secret TV screens in our tummies, then we could see what the heck was going on inside us. 

*Lou & KP* - I was up late waiting to pick my M&D up from the airport and you 2 made me hungry with your posts. KP I'm so sorry AF arrived, I was getting excited for you, but at least you can move on with the tx now. I'm a knicker checker too, drives me insane, never inspected as much in my life....oh well, at least it made me take a good look at all my old knickers and buy lots of nice new ones.

*TLZ* - Sorry AF arrived, try and stay   

*LilliBee* - Sorry the BFN came on your birthday, I'm hugely frustrated, why life seems to throw such unfair things at us all. Belated  to you, hope you enjoyed Strictly and still managed to have a lovely b'day.

My love and luck to everyone due to test, come on *Essex Girl, Amanda, Faithful, Zoie * and *Button*, bring us some       next week. Although Faithful I'm a bit like you, I'd rather wait than test.

*Nix* good luck with the inj training next week. I was worried too, but unless I'm a one off, don't be concerned, it's really quite easy and not too painful (I find if my leg is cold it doesn't hurt or bruise as much)

*Flower Le, Mrs Dee, Lour, Francine * good luck this time round.

Hi *Buntboo* (although I'm sorry your back) your story seems so similar to mine last summer. It's really hard I know, and starting the tx again I've found exceptionally tough as all I keep thinking is that I should be due to give birth in 2 weeks, but we have to be strong and keep going and I'm  we'll get there again, but hopefully with a happier result next time. 

Welcome *Sally* and any other newbies and my love and thoughts to anyone who's going through the 2ww torture. Really sorry if I've missed anyone.

*Me* - is anyone a IUI cycle buddy, I have a scan tomorrow to check follicule growth (day 11) hoping for basting at the end of the week.

Sorry, this was longer than I planned, but DH is in bed as he's on nights at the minute and I'm restless.

Chat soon
MM

PS I like the ideas to bring on the  hoovering. BMS?, I find playing on my Wii and jumping around the room like a loony works for me.


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls 

I'm new to this board and have just started IUI with UCH.  I am in a bit of a tizz at the moment and wondered if anyone had any advice.  I've been having regular scans and yesterday I was told to do the Hcg injection today at lunchtime. I have about 2-3 follicles ready and we have IUI booked for 1530 hrs tomorrow.  However I used an OPK this morning and it looks like my LH surge has been detected (I'm not sure when this first happened).  At UCH, they don't do blood tests or advise you to use OPKs, they only go on the scans.  I'm a bit worried now as we haven't BDed (should have done it a few days ago) and feel the IUI is going to be too late.  Should we BD this morning in case I ovulate early?  Though that would mean the sample tomorrow won't be that good.  I don't really want all those eggs to be wasted!  Has anyone been in this situation before? Please help - any advice appreciated.

Angie


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Angie

I don't really have that much knowledge on LH surge, but when was your last scan and what size were the follicules then?

Michelle


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi

Sorry I think I overreacted in my earlier post about ovulating early - it seems that you should not use OPKs when doing a medicated IUI as the drugs may interfere with the reading.  I am on Menopur which has 75iu/l of LH in it and I had an injection last night - so of course it's going to mess up the OPK reading.  I will do the HCG at lunchtime today and go in tomorrow for the IUI and not worry too much about it.  Thanks for listening.

Angie


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

no problem Angie, good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well.  

I'm going for a scan tomorrow and then hopefully the IUI Thurs/Fri.  So we'll probably be on the 2ww at similar times, so keep in touch.

MM


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone..!!

Im new to FF anf thought I would drop by here to give a quick run down of whats happening with me..!
Me and my bf have been ttc for almost 5 years..we've spent the past roughly 1yr 9 mths going through various tests..blood, sperm, xrays, scans, I've had a colposcopy as I had some irregular bleeding and it turned out that I had a small hole in my cervix...nice! So that was sealed up while havin the colposcopy..I've also had the one where they flush your tubes through to detect any blockages etc which I had none..everything is fine, I also have a lovely big round pelvis apparantly!! lol
Anyway, after all the prodding and poking I was put on clomid and monitored and also given hcg pregnyl. I was originally prescribed 4 months of the clomid but this turned into 7 months as basically the dosage always had to be upped. I think the last 2 goes I was on 125mg of clomid (and 10000 pregnyl) though I only had the hcg shot 3 times in all as all the other times the follicles werent big enough..also my lining was only around the 4mm mark apart from the 6th go when it reached 6mm!
Anyway..that never worked so I was put on the waiting list for IUI and I have 3 goes of that.
I started injecting 75iu menopuer every night from cd2 and then had my first scan on cd6 I had 3 follicles, one was 14.5 and the other two were 9mm and 10mm so I was told to carry on injecting until the next scan which was cd9 (as cd 6 was on a friday!!) so had to wait for monday to see what had happened as the nurse said that I could release the egg at anytime.
So.... cd9 I had another scan and the nurse was quite suprised as the 14.5mm follicle was now 24.5mm the other two hadnt grown much, they were at 10mm and 12mm, also my lining measured 10mm. On cd10 I had to inject hcg pregnyl 10000 and then on cd11 we went in for the IUI at 18.00.
Now when our consultant came through with the sperm and read through the notes he said that the sperm count was considerably lower than his last test a few months back!!?? It had dropped from 23million to 14million?! He also said the motility wasnt great either but that when the sperm had been washed up the motility was good and that I think the quality was 88% My bf doesnt smoke and he occasionally drinks beer, but only every other weekend if that (I dont drink or smoke). We dont understand why the count would drop so much? He hasnt been ill or anything and he didnt have a hot bath before doing the sample! 
Anyway im on cd15 now so have to wait for the 27th feb (cd25) to do hpt. Oh I forgot to mention that I started using 400mg twice a day of cyclogest, I started this the following morning after IUI and Im also taking 75mg aspirin a day to help with the thickening of my lining..which I think has helped as it reached 10mm!
So Im playing the waiting game at the moment and its doing my head in. One minute I feel quite positive but then I just think that its not gonna work! I was convinced that the clomid would work and it didnt so I havent got a lot of faith now!
Has anyone got any words of positivity??!! lol

Thank you for reading!
Rachel..xx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi girls especially all the newcomers - welcome welcome. 
I think it was Liliwen that asked about thin linings? - I take baby aspirin every day which increases your blood flow and can help with thickening your lining - but make sure you get the OK to do this first from your nurse/cons. Don't want to be responsible for you having watery blood! Fingers crossed for you.      

Rachel - don't worry too much about your BF count. I have read loads about this subject as my DH has lazy swimmers although his count varies. This time round it was 25 million but only 30% were 'A'grade (about 8mil I reckon). Remember it only takes one! Count can be affected by the time of the month (yes for blokes as well), diet, stress etc. My DH takes Wellman vits & mineral supplement and they have improved his count so that could be worth a try. Good news is that one girl I know going through IUI managed to get BFP and her DH only had 3mil count - so 14 mil sounds fine!! Good luck hun      

Malteser Maiden - what an amazing post! You deserve some sort of medal for doing so many personals!   All power to you girl and good luck for tomorrows scan.    Let us know how you got on.

Everyone else - sorry I'm not as good as Malt. Maid.  but I do sincerely wish you a positive week and COME ON BFP's for everyone whos testing (including me!).      

Off to do Sunday night ironing now in front of Larkrise to Candleford - what an exciting and glamorous life I lead!
Essex G


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My god you girlies can gab!!!!

I tried to keep up with personals but I've lost track so just a few below that I can remember - I'm sorry don't mean to me rude to anyone I've missed and welcome to all our new ladies.

KP so sorry about AF - how you feeling today?

Hi Lou - Hope you had a good weekend - mine was OK not much doing 

Lilibee so sorry to hear your news honey xx

Malteser - think we will be cycle buddies - my second scan is 3.30 today to see about follicle size so will keep you posted.

Hope you all have a great day - its freezing cold 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lilbee sorry to hear of your BFN, if you need anything let me know  

Welcome to all you newbies  

Leech - I did the painting on Saturday and paid for it yesterday and today as walking like john wayne!!!  Went to the local club yesterday and won £150 at bingo so not a bad weekend by all accounts.  How exciting your 2nd scan, keep us posted honey  

KP - how are you honey?  Have you started your injections?  How was your weekend?


Everybody I have missed, good morning girls xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Firstly i have read all your posts, and so many newbies. Welcome welcome, wishing you all the best. I find it hard to do backdated personals esp from work on a Mon morning so hopefully we can catch up throught the week. 

Hello to my other IUI buddies, hope you are all good.

Leech hows it all going? 

Lou- howdy partner! 

Me well started tablets Saturday so far no side effects i can spot apart from some SERIOUS thirst! First jab tomorow, cacking myself something chronic! 

Had a fab weekend, went museum saturday. We wanted to see the ancient china exhibition, terracota army but the ticket were sold out until MARCH!! gheesh. So we pottered around and checked out ancient egypt, assyrian section and few other bits. In 3 and half hours it just goes so quick! 
Then we went up to oxford street, i went on a serious cosmetic/skincare splurge... Wearing my new foundation today, its lovely!  
And dinner at a fab moroccan rest on Edgeware road , i had a gorgeous chicken couscous tagine! delicious. Got some cakes to go from another store and headed off home to relax and watch a film .... was good fun. Sunday went grocery shopping and thats about it. 

How was everyone elses weekend? 

OOh and im very excited DH wants to book a holiday to go away for a few days a week or so after test day. Something to look forward to whatever the result! 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lilibee- im sorry to hear about your bfn. We are all here anytime you need to chat.   its so hard and i hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How lovely, glad you had a good weekend KP, it has obviously lifted your spirits honey    How nice a holiday after test date give you something else to focus on...


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

KP - Booking a trip away is a fab idea. We are off on hols on sunday (testing day is Thursday) - if its BFP then I shall lie and relax on beach like the Queen of Sheba. If its BFN I shall party in the pool bar drinking copious amounts of dubious holiday cocktails. Either way its a good idea! Get browsing on the internet girl!

How are the scan girls today? We want all the details and measurements of those follies.
Think I may have said this before but the word follies always gives me a mental image of little ovaries in sparkly costumes and ice skates.
Essex G


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah should be good. DH wants to go new york but for 4-5 day i dont feel its worth it! Thinking of going back to Paris. Im doing a little lastminute.com browsing. 

See im not a beach/sun kinda girl so no hot places for me! It will def be somehting to look forward to! 

Okay ladies egg talk. Is there anything i should be doing at this stage? Eating/drinking? What helps follies to grow? Anything advised?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Drink plenty of water and use a hot water bottle on your tummy every night.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

This board moves so fast - I haven't really caught up enough to join in properly - but   to any BFN's and Good Luck and    to the 2WW'ers!

I'm off for my needle training session today and then hopefully I can start IUI on next AF.

Special mention for Essex Girlie - am thinking of you hun.  Good luck for test day!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

 arrived this am so it's a bfn for me this time.  Don't feel too bad today think I got   out of the way yesterday as I knew it hadn't worked then.  

I'm having a month of treatment as going skiing on sat   and dh away with work at crucial time so will be back with you all in about 4 weeks. Well before that i guess as i won't be able to stay away that long!!!

All the best to everyone else testing this week.


Faithful xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So sorry faithful, you go and enjoy your hols


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Faithful im so sorry for your BFN. Enjoy your hols, it will do you the world of good. Will be here to cheer you on the next cycle.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Lou and KP, all the best with your treatments. Definitely recommend the holiday it's taken my mind off things!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry faithful, hope your holiday helps recharge you ready for the following month.  x


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Faithful - can't really add much to whats already been said. But I'm sending you   to make you feel better. Have a good holiday hun - let your hair down and come back refreshed ready for the next go.

Nix - hey you, let me know how you get on today and if DH thinks he can handle it! If the worse comes to the worse - we can meet up in the White Horse each evening and stab each other      

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So girls what are we having for lunch?  I have chicken and mushroom soup


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry to hear your news faithful lots of  

Just had a barm cake with cheese and onion crisps on - bit sad but too cold to go shop and its all i could find in work  - will have a big tea to make up for it!!!

Hope you all ok 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Barm cake do you mean cob/roll??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Soft white roll - we call them barm cakes up north west!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought that but I thought it was more North.  How are you today?  Looking forward to your scan?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm ok honey -  had a lovely weekend with my boy - didn't do much but it was nice to be together (although he was in a foul mood after the Liverpool match on Saturday but I sent him to his room to calm down and I caught up on a bit of Sky + !!!!)

Feel a bit indifferent to the scan today to be honest - built my hopes up last month and don't feel at all excited about it this time - think my mind is trying to protect itself for some reason  - if I expect bad news then I won't be as upset as I was last month - sounds daft reading that back but I don't think I was expecting to feel as disappointed as I did last month - I'm sure I'll be overjoyed later when that nurse gives me good news (fingers crossed)!!

You and DH ok after the painting episode?  What a good girl you are doing it  - my house needs doing if you bored one weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies....old & new.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Faithful - sorry to hear the witch turned up for you cycle buddy.  Enjoy your month off and have a fab time with your DH.  Nothing to report my end...very tearful but not as crampy as last week...

Egg & cress today on whole grain  plus an enormous fruit salad & some brazil nuts thrown in to the mix too....chips for dinner tonight though...can't be good all the time 

Nix76 - good luck with the needle training....once you have done the first one it will be fine & you'll soon become a pro!

Essex Girlie - good luck for thursday - lets hope its a BFP...there have not been many here for a while!

KP - a trip away sounds fab - Paris is wonderful & we are going back there too this summer.

earthspirit77 - hope you are ok and your wait does not feel like it is forever...I know how you feel about being negative one minute & positive the next...my DH says that I need to be more positive so I have ordered myself a relaxation & positive thinking cd which I can listern to on my ipod next time round if this cycle is a bust.  Good luck for test day.

Leech & all those having scans today - hope it goes ok - let us know how you get on!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - i know what you mean, I did the same when I was on the dreaded 2ww, you can't fall if you don't go up the ladder hey? Make sure you mention again about not ovulating last month especially if it's a different nurse just to make sure they have a note of it and plan to give you the HSG injection to help this month if need be.  Have you been drinking plenty of water honey and putting a hot water bottle on your tummy each evening?  I was told this so many times this will help the follies grow....  Glad you had a nice weekend honey, you deserve it.

GFG be good and grow nice and big for leech


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sounds like everyone had a good weekend

Faithful sorry to hear the  turned up..Hopefully you will have a fantastic holiday and be raring to go when you get back..enjoy 

Leech good luck with your scan today..hope it's good news

KP a trip away after testing sounds great. you lucky thing. wish we could do that..just to know you have something to look forward to what ever the outcome would be great..Unfortunately we're not in a position to do that at the mo..trying to be good  

Well lunch was a big bowl of homemade veg soup with crusty bread..yum yum (also trying to be good food wise)

just a quick question. how long after the second scan do people normally ovulate? i'm just a bit worried that this will happen over the weekend cause my 2nd scan will be on friday  ..I think my clinic is a bit different, they only do 4 sperm washes a week (1 a day)  so i'm a bit concerned that everything is going to go wrong and they won't be able to fit me in or i'll ov over the weekend and by monday or tuesday it will be too late  

take care

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

hey leech!  

thanks guys... gonna try and book time off today.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Zarzar

I had my second scan on a friday - they saw 3 nice follies...they wanted us to go in on the monday for the IUI but DH could not make it due to work commitments so we were able to hold on until the tuesday - I did the trigger shot on the sunday night.

Not sure if that is any help though but thought you might like to know.  

Can you call your clinic & ask them if you are worried?

Hope they can reassure you 

Amanda x


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Amanda....& EVERYONE ELSE!!

Im trying to be relaxed and positive... I did actually go to see a hypnotherapist just before I started on the clomid so I have about 3 cds (as she taped the sessions) that I can listen to when I feel the stress levels start to rise!! lol
Im really impatient.. I have been pi**ing on sticks ever since the IUI...dont even ask me why!! lol 
xx


ps; Zarzar I had my first scan on a friday and the nurse panicked a bit as when she first measure follicles she said one was 16mm so didnt know wether to book me in for IUI on the monday (they only do scans and inseminations on mon,wed, & fri) but when she measured again the largest follicle was 14mm but she still said I could ovulate naturally at any time as the follicle is usually around 15mm when they're released! So when I went back for second scan...on the monday! That 14mm follicle was 24.5mm!! I then had IUI on wednesday but that follicle could well have released on the day of second scan before I even injected the hcg!!
Anyway... sorry for goin on, I dont even know if I've really answered your question!   

Rachel..xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi amanda and earthspirit

Thanks, that does help me a lot..I feel much better now knowing your stories..I'm only in touch with my clinic through email and only when necessary so i'll just hope for the best i think.. When i was in touch with them last week the nurse seemed to think that IUI early next week would be best.

Thanks again. Good luck with your 2ww both of you..Can't believe it could be me on the 2ww next week..hooray   

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Zarzar i think we are going to be on the 2ww quite close together? When do u think u will have ur basting?


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi KP

I think it will probably be monday or tuesday next week. What about you?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

depending on scans etc my guess is anywhere btwn next thurs-sun! we will be quite close in days


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How exciting not long KP!!  What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

my food intake today

muesli + berries

2 clementines + 1 banana

lunch= jacket potato and coleslaw

water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very healthy Miss Paws, keep that water intake up honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

whats the water for?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Supposed to help with follie growth - this is on another post on the IUI board

Start to prepare your bodies at least six weeks before IVF treatment

Maximise the sperm count 
Sperm counts have declined in recent years. West advises taking a supplement called CoenzymeQ10, that, according to two recent studies, is linked with sperm quality. In one study, Israeli scientists found that CoQ10 doubles the rates of mobility and fertilisation. Stopping smoking, reducing alcohol and caffeine consumption and avoiding stress could also help.

Detox your liver 
Drink two to three litres of water a day. This helps to build fat, juicy follicles with healthy maturing eggs, before IVF treatment. It also helps the body to deal with the side effects of IVF hormones.
Eat healthily 
Make sure you get plenty of protein by eating chicken, red meat, oily fish and shellfish, as well as eating plenty of greens, cereals and pasta. Avoid rich food, caffeine and alcohol in the run-up to IVF treatment. Take the supplement docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), a chemical that is critical for early foetal and infant brain cell health. It is found in oily fish and shellfish, but studies show a decline in modern diets and in breast milk. Busy people, who might skip meals, should also take a multivitamin supplement.

Take to bed 
Stay in bed for the first few days after the embryo transfer.

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.

Take no - or very little - exercise 
Again, the idea is to encourage blood flow to the abdomen. West does not advise strenuous exercise or even brisk walking during pregnancy. "Gentle yoga and qi gong, a deep breathing technique that encourages more oxygen to reach the reproductive system, are fine."

Visualise the implanting embryo 
Imagine healthy, fertilised eggs implanting in the womb. Visualise the baby developing and being born.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ahhh thats big time important. Yep got the vits under control! lol. 

Im drinking as we speak. 

Im actually feeling very dizzy and had a wicked hot flush at lunchtime. 1st one!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear, hope they don't start annoying you all the time, but then again I guess it shows the drugs are working hey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ohhh very true. Ok now im happy   bring on the hot flushes! LOL 

DH is at home today he wasnt feeling well. Stayed home. Lucky him.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless him, is he really ill or does he have manflu and skiving?  My DH quite often says he's ill but turns out to be skiving!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

its definately man flu! He said he had a bad headache, i try to believe him but whenever i get home he is always looking rosey to me!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I knew it....    If your going to your SIL's is he not going with you if he is ill?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

nah its just us two tonight. Her hubby is looking after her kids, my DH is eating left overs and we are both going dinners and hairdresser together. 

Thats prob why. He is having a sook! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

tell him I said get well soon   have a lovely night and catch up tomorrow, I am off swimming tonight to try and work my tummy before weigh in tomorrow   although always come out and end up having fish and chips afterwards...

Everybody else have a good evening and speak to you all tomorrow spreading lots of


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Enjoy lou. Have fun swimming, will chat tomorow

xoxo

night


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to report in to give my finale to my roller coaster week.........at last a BFP!!!!!

Basically I tested on the date the clinic told me my birthday Saturday and I got the faintest of a second pink line - which even DH couldn't see!! We decided to leave it until today to test as I have felt due on for the last couple of weeks (and I had a little bit of light bleeding last week).

Today I still hadn't come on which is weird for me as I am usually like clockwork so I decided to go to the chemist at lunchtime and get another test. I decided to splash out and get a Clearblue digital test as with some of the other tests it is hard to see if the second line is really there, and I thought this is one way to test for sure.

Anyway about 3pm today I did the test and it came up with the magic words PREGNANT.....

So I have told DH, my best friend at work and you guys. I am now scared that tonight I will test and it will say NOT PREGNANT.  I will be stopping off on the way home to buy a variety of different tests. I have also called the clinic and I have booked in for a 7 week scan.

Just wanted to share my news and wish everyone else the best of luck. Love Lili xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations Lil Bee - best of luck


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
just to let you know i dont my test day later then they told me and its a bfn for me
just got to sit here and wait for af to start now 
congrats lilbee   
goodluck to all that are doing there 2ww or testing soon
sure will be back on here shortly doing another and last cycle


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations LiliBee, what fabulous news  


Zoie - sorry it wasn't good news for you, fingers crossed the next one will be the result you are longing for xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

congratulations lili bee - that's fab news. 

Zoie - sorry about your bfn, it was bfn for me too today.

Faithful x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry faithfullyhoping hope we get there soon and to top my day off my sister inlaw anounced she might be expecting number 2


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

OMg Congrats lilibee That is such fantastic news. I'm sure the clear blue digital test is accurate but if it makes you feel better do as many tests as you like      

Zoie sorry it was a bfn for you..good luck for your next cycle  

have a good evening ladies

Zarzar


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Well done Lilibee loads of congrats 

Zoie I'm so sorry honey - here if you need us   

Had my scan - lining nice and thick two large follicles on one side 12 and 16  and lots of little ones and a 10 and smaller on the other.  Anyway was expecting them to say pee on a stick for 5 months and see if you can detect a surge!!  Well didn't they pull the rug from under me - gave me a pregnyl injection for Wednesday evening (this Wednesday!!) and will be basted 2pm on Friday (ie THIS FRIDAY!!!!!).  Nerves started to kick in then big time. 

Hope you all OK 

Chat properly tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Zoie and Faithful 

Lili OMG BFP !!! Congrats m'dear 

New Ladies welcome 

Big Hello's to EVERYONE else 

Me Went for a look round our new clinic today which was fab .. so if all goes to plan we hope to be starting IVF when we get back from holiday end of March beginning April  ... dependant on what new consultant thinks obviously !!

Have also been thinking about IVM at Oxford ... lots of thoughts going on at the minute 

So .. I may be moving on, but not for a little while yet .. ha!

Love as ever ..

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

to lilibee on your           

Leech - so it's all happening for you this week m'dear, so glad they have got their act together.  How are you feeling?

Zoie & Faithfull - sorry honey for your BFN's   we are all here for you for support

TLZ - you can still stay and chat with everyone here, I am moving on in April time to egg share but can't bear to leave all the IUI chicks so I am staying..

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

I'm feeling ok today - was very shocked yesterday at how proactive they are being this month - it was my usual nurse yesterday and she is great

Have decided not to tell anyone I'm getting basted on Friday (just you guys and my dp of course) as feel it might be a bit too much pressure with everyone asking how its going.  Didn't even tell my mum last night - told her I was going in for blood tests and scans on Friday.  Just spoke to my boss and told him the same and can I have a day off on Friday as well as Monday (I've had Monday booked off for ages) and he was fine even going to cover a meeting for me the little gem.  So now have to work my b*llocks off to get up to date for Thursday - will be working late methinks 

Hope you all ok 

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am so happy for you Leech and so glad they are being proactive about time    Nice long relaxing weekend for you then honey    I know what you mean about not telling everyone, I told a few people last time and it did my head in when they were all ringing to see if it had worked....


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lilibee - thats fantastic news   Congratulations! It gives us all hope!

Faithful and Zoie -   from us all. 

Leech - how exciting -     for Friday!

I am slowly going out of my mind waiting for test day (thurs) but have had cramps on and off for a couple of days now and feeling just like every other month before AF, so I'm not holding out much hope.

Lilibee - I hope you don't mind me asking but what was different for you this month (if anything)?

Essex G


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Needle training went OK yesterday, have appointment with cons on Friday and then hopefully we'll be starting IUI in next few weeks !!!

Essex G - not long to go now hun!  I have everything crossed for you !!!!!

  to all the 2WW'ers.  I will get used to who you all are and join in properly soon I promise  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Essex Girl sending you lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

All very quiet on here today....

Well girls just booked my hols for August going to Sunny Beach in Bulgaria, we went last year and loved it so much going again, can't wait and gives us something to focus on....


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

It is suspiciously quiet - where are you all? Show yourselves!
I'll kick off the food diary for the day to bring everyone out...

Breakfast - prepackaged strawberry jam croissant that you nuke in the microwave for 10 seconds. Really horrible, wouldn't recommend them, but I brought a box of 8 and I'm not going to throw them away!

Lunch - wholemeal pitta that I will shove in the toaster for a couple of mins, with big tub of hummus and cheese and oninon walkers crisps (the best in my opinion)

Dinner - DH is out playing poker tonight so will have something easy. I'm thinking Gnocchi with cheese sauce. 

The difficulty with the 2ww is that I've decided to live as though I'm preggers - unfortunately this means all my favourites are off limits. Prawns, pate, salami...and of course a glass or two of wine! Boooooo.

Essex G


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lou - Bulgaria sounds lovely and its good to have something to look foward to.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

We are quiet today -  no sign of KP hope you ok sweetie 

Lou you lucky thing - never been to Bulgaria - could do with a bit of sun as loook like Casper at the moment!!!  Have you decided what to do about friends or are you going by yourselves?  

I've got to go down sometime this week and cancel our holiday in July.  Might move it to later on in the year instead of losing our deposit.

What you having for lunch?  I tried so hard to be good today but just ruined it and had a twirl!!!  I've got to get back into it is going on quicker than I lost it - yikes

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Essex girl - Mmm your lunch sounds delicious... making my mouth water.  How is your 2ww going hun??

My food diary today...

Breakfast piece of toast with some cheese on
Mid morning - necatarine
Lunch - haslet sandwich and a cup a soup
Afternoon - orange
Tea - no idea as weighing in at SW tonight so depends if I have lost any weight, don't feel like I have and after swimming last night had a lovely piece of fish from the chippy  

Leech - why are you cancelling your July holiday honey?  Oh a twirl they are soo lovely....  We decided to go along with friends we all get on well and we can go off and do our own thing anyway if we want too.  KP is off work today I think she has been having nightmares about the injections and so has thrown a sickkie, LOL


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

We were supposed to be going to family members wedding (me a bridesmaid) but its just too much pressure on us at the moment with all the tx so we are bailing out rather than keeping her hanging on till the last minute and then maybe cancelling at the final minute.  

Another thing is finances I don't want to be spending £3k on a holiday when I could be putting it to more IUI or to our IVF or if we do get pg i will want to spend all my cash on baby stuff.  I shouldn't have said yes but we got caught up in it all.  Plan is to try and move it to later in year or next year and go somewhere that won't cost as much.  The holiday alone was £2,000 just b & b not even all inclusive so we would need loads of spends as well 

Thats good about your friends - i like to do my own thing on hols and our holiday wouldn't have been like that at all knowing my family we would be joined at the hip morning, noon and night!!

xxxx 

xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya

It is very quiet on here...

well my food diary

Breakfast - weetabix with banana
Lunch home made veg soup & crusty bread again..going to have some fruit in a min
Tea? maybe shepherds pie...

Leech I don't blame you not wanting to spend all that money on a holiday right no..My friend did that last year, had to pay loads for a holiday to go to a wedding in cyprus..They put it on a credit card and are still paying it off now..I think there are better things to spend your cash on at the mo..and this fertility stuff aint cheap. 

We're going to be quite close in dates..I have my first scan tomorrow which i'm mega excited about..i think it will be quite interesting to see the follies too..Not everyone gets the opportunity to do that (trying to look on the bright side  ). Good luck for friday 

Lou...wow i'd really love to go to Bulgaria..I love Eastern Europe. Unfortunately it will be camping in the UK for us this year..I don't mind but just hope we get a bit of sun this year.

Essex girlie not long for you now..really hope you get your BFP   

take care

Zar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech - ah right I understand now honey, best to have a nice relaxing holiday than a stressful one.

Zarzar - Mmmm your soup sounds nice, you must be very organised, I make salad but that's easy...  Well done!!!  How exciting your scan tomorrow come on GFG      

I think we have taken the plunge with Bulgaria as they go into the Euro next year so everything will be expensive, can't wait now though....


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Right, thats the shepherds pie made

I'm not really organises lou..i'm a housewife (hate that term) so it's kind of my job. i'm trying to be more organised though. recently got Anthea Turner's how to be a perfect housewife book...i'm sure i'll get there one day


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I'd love to be a housewife, so jealous!!!  Then I wouldn't have to put up with all this crap at work    Can't believe you bought the book sounds to me as you are completely organised and don't need a book to tell you what to do honey  

Mmmm shepherd's pie I think I might do that Thursday as looking after my Nephew, he has just started crawling so I think I will prepare tomorrow and cook Thursday.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Count me in on the jealousy front! I dream of being able to pack up work and stay home baking fresh bread with bare-footed gorgeous children running round me! Not that I'm idealistic or anything.
Not sure about the Anthea Turner thing though - whenever I see her I want to give her a slap. Shes like a Stepford Wife or something! I think my DH will survive without the edge of the loo paper being folded into a triangle.
If I was at home I'm sure I would find much more exciting things to do - making Shepherds Pie would be one of them. Yum, one of my favourite and such a comforting wintery dinner.

2 more hours til the lovely commute home - how I love London Underground!
Essex G


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Count me in on the wishing to be a housewife front too!!  And like Essex Girlie I want hoards of gorgeous childrens running around my feet too !!!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hoards of bear footed kids and shepherds pie - sounds like heaven  

Well that's me for another day, off home now to cook Dh's dinner then off to weigh in a SW, wish me luck girls and see you al tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck Lou aka Foxy lady 

xx


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

hi everyone - sorry i haven't been around much  I just haven't felt like chatting.  Our first iui cycle has been abandoned (menopur injections) as follies only got to 13.  Don't know what is going to happen now.  I am feeling really alone and unsure at the moment.  To make things worse my usual nurse is on holiday and this one is in no rush to tell me what is happening.  She promised to call me today but I had to chase her (again) and she hasn't even spoken to my consultant yet!!!!  Not like my life is on hold or anything!!!    Anyway I promise I will be around more soon when I am feeling better.  Hope everyone is ok    to you all. Le xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck lou..hope your weigh in does well..If this tx doesn't work i'll have to do something as my weight has been creeping up since last year..I just keep thinking i'll be pg soon so it doesn't matter if i have that slice of cake, biscuit, pie...need to stop thinking like that 

I don't know about everyone wanting to be a housewife..i'd like to be able to work but it isn't really worth ift for me at the moment..maybe in a couple of years...

Well i have just been and brought my OPK..how exciting..AND in boots if you buy any clearblue product you get a free HPT..don't know if this is a good thing or not as it is going to be staring at me from the top of my bathroom cabinet  

Am still not sure when to start testing. my last period was only 25 days and its usually 27/28 days.. if its short again this month i may have to abandon because my clinic have us booked in for basting next week and if it needs to be done this week they may not be able to fit us in..I have just emailed them and am waiting to hear back..Really hope this doesn't happen..think i would be gutted. 

flower le. just read your post...sorry to hear that you had to abandon..Hope you find out what will happen next soon. fingers crossed for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're going through a rough time flower le; hope your nurse comes through with some reassurance and an onward plan soon.  Sending you a big  

Hello to everyone, well I may aswell join in and share my day's diet:

Breakfast - mix of cornflakes and shreddies with seeds

Lunch - 2 x toast and marmite followed by a big bowl of natural yoghurt and fresh raspberries and blueberries

Dinner - Ummm, DP isn't home yet and I don't cook  
Oh and I am chomping my way through a box of Cadbury's eclairs  

Holidays wise - it's such a tricky one.  I think we have decided that if we don't get any joy in the next couple of months then we will take a last minute week in the sun around September time.  Obviously in my novice deluded state I am hoping that by then I will have a BFP and will not be wanting to fly anywhere.  

Love to you all

Sally x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Flower Le - I remember your from the clomid boards!  So sorry this IUI has been abandoned  

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
sorry about your cycle being abandoned but dont give up hope  
well ive started my third and last iui  first menopur injection tomorrow night 
so im back sooner than i thought!
im a house wife i think its still like having a job but it can get abit boring at times have my furr babies which keep me busy


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone - sorry for bringing everyone down I just got to the point where I couldn't handle it anymore but I have had a good cry to my dp and feeling a little bit better.  I will do anything to make our dreams come true so just have to get on with it don't I?  Thanks again everyone Le xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

flower le  i understand how you feel everytime i got a bfn i just want to scream and think whats the point but then i think right lets go again cause it will happen in the end and the quicker i do it the quicker i get my family and dont need anymore jabs 
if you need to let your feeling out then do so cause we are all here


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys
Mind if I join you? DH and I are living in South America so I'm feeling a bit alone out here! We have been ttc for four years and are starting our first IUI this month. AF arrived today and we have an appt with our consultant on Friday when i will be given all the meds and instructions. DH is going to be working away most on the time so it looks like I will be injecting myself, I'm a nurse but the thought of it is still a bit scary! I would love to have your support to keep me sane over the next month.
Emma x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh bless you Emma, welcome to the forums.  I'll be following your progress with interest as (fingers crossed) I will be starting my first DIUI within the next month or so.  Wishing you lots of luck  

Sally x


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

Im new to all this but sounds like you all like to have a good banter. 
What a week i had last week scans and then my folly was 18mm so had my hcg thursday and had the catheter friday. How scary! I now have to do a test a week on friday. The wait is awful. I have had really sore boobs and terrible stomach cramps is this in my head or what?

Good luck to you all

Kaz


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Kaz and Emma - welcome to the madness. I'm sure you'll find this board a great support as all the girls are great, good luck with your IUI's.

I've got a confession to make - my test day is Thursday and the only reason I've popped on her tonight is to stop myself testing early. DH is out and the hpt's are calling me from my knicker drawer! But coming on here and reading back through the posts always reminds me not to touch the pee sticks until you're allowed!!

Right - got that out of my system, now I can get on with enjoying Hotel Babylon.

Nix - thanks for the good wishes hun. I'm not in the office tomorrow, got to go to a boring meeting in Birmingham so I'll catch up on Thursday.

Cheers all

Essex G
p.s. Lili Bee - I know now you have BFP you have more important things to do but I'd still love to know if you had any symptoms in the lead up to your BFP!


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I couldn't get on last night to update you guys on the scan.  Not much to say, I'm afraid, my cons was away and the lady covering just said everything looked ok, a couple of small follies and to carry on with injections and then I'll have another scan on Thurs. (that will be day 14), so hopefully if they've grown basting on Mon.

So providing everything is all systems go on Thursday, Leech and Zarzar I think we'll be cycle buddies.

Lilli Bee - Fantastic News - what a birthday present.  It's great to hear a BFN. How was strictly?

Sorry about the BFN Faithful & Zoie, you know we're here if you want to rant.

Flower Le-it might not feel like it at the minute, but they'll get the medication right and although it's tough to take, it's best they abandon now, than give you false hope.  Please don't feel like you need to stay away when you're having a bad time, that's what we're all here for....each other.

Work is driving me insane, so stressful at the minute, if basting is next week I'm going to have to try and get some time off, otherwise it's really not going to help.

Essex girl - you really need to wait until Thurs, see what Lili Bee went through last week, we know it't hard but testing early with only make you loopy.

fingers crossed for anyone else testing soon, keep us informed.

Believe it or not, I have to go and do some work now....needed for first thing in the morning....yes, I know I'm insane.
Night
MM


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one for me.  It was a BFN for me so I am gutted.  Didn't think that it had worked but there is always hope until you pee on that stick.

Sorry to everyone else who has had a recent BFN.  It is so horrible.
  
Essex Girlie, good luck for tomorrow.

We are going to be moving to IVF now as I think 4 goes is enough for us at IUI.  We are paying privately and I think it is probably false economy for us to continue with the cheaper option that is less likely to work.

I wish you all lots of luck and hope that you all get your BFP very soon.

Love Button xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Button sorry about your BFN   We are here if you need to chat xxx

My girls you have been chatting away...

Malteser - GFG   are you drinking plenty of water and using a hot water bottle on your tummy?  I was told it helps with making the follies grow

Essex girl - step away from the HPT's the pee police are watching you    

Kaz - welcome and  for your 

Emma - welcome, we are all here for support honey  

Me, me - well I went to SW last night and the fish from the chip shop on Monday has tipped the  scales and I have put half a pound back on   so I am sat here drinking black coffee and water.....

Everbody else good morning, half way through the week so not long till the weekend yipee!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all-

Button so sorry for you BFN, thinking of you  

Essex girl - goodluck for testing day- and i agree with lou dont you touch it! 

Welcome everyone who is new, we love to chat about all sorts on here- esp food! What are you ladies bringing to the table

Lou- Dont be too hard on yourself! Well done on actually having the drive to do it at all!!!  

Me - well started injections last night! started off in tears before DH had even unpackaged or mixed it. was sobbing on the sofa, and the more i cried the more he laughed! Horrid man! He said he was laughing cos im a nutter! He goes you can have a giant needle in your gum but not a tiny needle in your tummy! I think it was more the fear he was gonna bodge it up! 

Anywho didnt feel anything but a prick and after it was a little stinging for about 20mins or so! So 1 down... last day of tablets today... then got 2 more injections (thurs & sat night) then my first scan Monday morning. Oh cant believe it!   

I hope it works..........................................................


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

_It's Oh So Quiet.. it's. oh. so quiet it'a oh so quiet _ ....  (me singing Bjork!)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shhh  Shhh, its oh so still, god I am too busy today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't sing so won't carry it on !!

KP how are you honey - well done on the injection - got my hcg tonight - my neighbour (she's a nurse) has kindly volunteered to do mine as hospital didn't have enough time to show me how to do it myself and asked me to go to the ER at 11pm tonight for them to do it but didn't fancy trekking there and waiting around for hours to be seen

Lou - half a pound is nothing so don't be too hard on yourself - it will all be muscle tone from your painting frenzy at the weekend xx

Flower - sorry about the abandonment - its hard to deal with the disappointment 

Button - so sorry for your BFN   

Zoie - good luck with those horrible jabs 

Emma and Kaz - welcome any questions you fire away thats what we are here for 

Me - Told my cousin last night that we wouldn't be going to her abroad wedding she was so understanding that I just wanted to cry my eyes out - which I did in the car on the way home  - now just got to sort the travel agents out - will do that Saturday can't deal with them today  

Lots of love and luck to everyone 

xxxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh leech thats fab! Im about a week behind you so our 2ww will half be together! Lucky you nurse next door! I wish. But DH was fine, so i guess he is my new man-nurse! lol Do they have a name? Dunno......   How you feeling as it is this close? 

Im good, just really hate work these days. Find it increasingly hard to get up and just want to be free to do my tx and relax. But that aint gonna happen. My boss gave me dirties on the way in just now when she saw me. I dont care. Im fed up. Not gonna let this stress me, but trying soooooo hard for it not to!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Leech, I don't believe you can't sing I bet after a few vinos you can  

How exciting honey your hcg tonight....  Does it all seem real to you?  I so hope you get a big fat positive from this you deserve it honey and you KP, you are so my partners in crime   Oh I think I might   tears of joy for finding such lovely friends xxxx

Soppy old git aren't I??


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww lou!   thats so sweet. Thanks. 

But its weird i sit here already defeated before anything has begun. I dont want to get my hopes up so im like yeah prob wont work. Im sure thats not good either!   

Each day, one more step!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No you need to be   and think PUPO once your basted honey....  It will be up and down but try and think positive


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay positive thinking!   trying here! lol. 

I keep having awful dreams really nasty ones. Last 3 nights. Im not sure why? Maybe its the anxiety. 

Im sitting here thinking what to eat today? I might have some soup! dunno....


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well i've just come back from the hospital after having my first scan..I have have 1 follie at 13mm so have to go for 2nd scan on friday..I have no idea if this is good or not. I'm still a little concerned that i may ovulate over the weekend, although spoke with the clinic yesterday and they said that we can go for basting on the sat if necessary but will have to use frozen back up  . or if i'm going to ov on sunday we will have to go in on monday and hope for the best..Hopefully we'll know a bit more on friday.

The specialist also mentioned seeing a slightly polysistic ovary which is news to me!

KP well done on having your jabs and well done Mr KP  

Leech good luck with having your hcg tonight...very handy living by a nurse

Well whats for lunch today?  I haven't thought about it yet but have just had a creme egg for being a brave girl  

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats it KP, start a diary like I did helps to read back through and focus.

Zarzar - sounds good honey GFG   at least you can go on Saturday if need be honey.

Lunch today I am going out so will have to let you know girlies but some sort of salad as DH is taking me out for a meal tonight aswell, I will be a right bloater otherwise.  Zarzar like the idea of a creme egg as a reward will have to remember that when I start in April/May time


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Button, Flower Le - 

Love TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Good on you Zarzar. Not too sure myself what it all means but 1 folly is great news to my little ears!!!!   Im so excited for you! 
Did u do it un medicated?

I have started a hand written diary (well not started but continued), u know me big on my letters, cards, writing in general! 

Creme Egg! oh yummo! i want one now! Lol a thought, depending on how many follies grow i will give myself one edible choc egg for a reward        im a sicko! lol xoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP is that easter egg or creme egg honey?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh my fav lindt choccie bunnies


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep KP this is an unmedicated cycle and i just keep telling myself is you only need one follie and little spermie so there is absolutley no reason it won't work...  

I want to go out this afternoon and get myself a nice not book to write my ttc diary in..Have been writing it on the laptop but want something nice to keep.

I think 1 choccie per follie is definately the thing to do..maybe on friday i might be able to have another 1  . Well the thinking at the moment is basting on monday so we'll be packing our bags on sunday and trekking down to London for a couple of nights..At least dh and i will get a break away at the same time...Might see if we can go and see a show


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So are we saying - one egg per follie?  I'm liking this idea.  Best buy some creme eggs in bulk so I am not short over the coming months    

Good luck for your scan on Friday chick.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies - hope you are all well & enjoying the sunshine...if it is one egg per follie...then I am owed 3!

Flower, Zoie & Button - sorry to hear about your BFNs'    I am pretty sure tha I will be joining you myself this weekend as my test day is saturday & I don't feel very hopeful.

Zarzar - good luck for friday...fingers crossed your follies grow some more by then  

Leech - good luch with the hcg tonight....it has come round really quickly...why does it feel like the first part of the cycle flies by & then the last 2 weeks take forever!

Not sure what to have for lunch today...going to have a walk to the shops & see what I can find.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have decided that I am never gonna find the right time to join in, so just gonna jump right in.....

How's everyone doing ?  

What's this rule about 1 egg per follie ??!  I don't really like chocolate, can I have a packet of crisps per follie instead ??  

x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Nix - I think any small treat would be ok...not sure about calories but cream eggs & crisps can't be that different!

Any advice please.....DH has an SA done last August which was borderline....when we went for our basting the consultant said the numbers were lower that the August test & they put 6.4 mil back....I was wondering if I should get DH to take zic supplements - he already has sanatogen gold multi vits (when I nag him to take them) but was wondering if he should take a specific zinc supplement as well?  Any thoughts welcome.

Amanda x

PS feeling miserable...went for a very unhealthy tomato & pasil chicken pasta salad


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh i dunno about crisps? The pattern was an egg for an egg! Lol, so joking! You can have whatever you like!   

Amanda- have you tried Zita west supplements? DH can have a full SA profile and they will put him on supplements to boost spermies. And sunshine? WHAT SUNSHINE? im so cold. Its frosty and foggy and freezing today in London. 

Had my lunch, not soup, instead had baguette with mozzeralla cheese, rocket, tomato, and onion (love onion) . Had some S & V crisps and big bottle of water! With my supplements...... im so bad with those forget half the time! been on them for a zillion years! lol Im all folic acid-ed out!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda - my Dh had bad count a few years ago and now take zinc, selenium, folic acid and vit c and his is better than normal now so would definately recommend your DH takes them.

Liking the egg for an egg rule girls!!

I have been out and had thai fishcake salad which was delicious and very healthy, going to have another black coffee to warm me up it's  freezing here in Leicester.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been doing WW to try and lose the weight I gained while on clomid and so far have lost 10lbs, but am getting very, very bored with it now.

So far today have had - bowl of shreddies for brekky and just eaten bowl of zero points home made veggie soup.  Err, yumm ??   

I am hoping to be starting IUI within next few weeks - whenever AF shows - do any of you do, eat or take anything before starting and during IUI 

Nix


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done on the 10lbs loss Nix , I have signed up to the belly club where all the girs support each other, if you want to join it does help although maybe just focus on your IUI for now 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Thank you for your reply it was a lovely surprise, I wasn't expecting any! Does your DH eat brazil nuts? I believe these are great, maybe slip a couple into his diet here and there!

Letitbe x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Leisterlou - I'm quite proud of myself actually  

I see you're dieting and doing well too.  Bloody hard work isn't it ?!  I never thought I'd get into weightwatchers, but it seems to be working for me so far and with the PCOS no other diet ever has.  Still got a long way to go before I am giving Kate Moss a run for her money, but was chuffed to be back into size 12/14 jeans  

Letitbe - Not sure about the DH's eating the brazils but I was force feeding myself a handful a day when on clomid.  Think they're good for lining, or follies....or something like that....

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooo so jealous now Nix, I dream of getting into size 12/14, I am 16 and they are baggy but my tummy always seems bloated, do you find this?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I went up to a 16 by the end of clomid (not actually sure if it was the clomid or the comfort eating that caused it!!) and am only 5'2" !  I get really bloated for a couple of weeks every month and REALLY suffered with bloating with clomid and the pregnyl shots!  Am hoping that there's not so many side effects with the Puregon - I've heard that there's not ?!?!

Did I read that you're doing SW ?  How do you find that ?  Is it still green and red days ?!?!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one feeling bloated then Nix.  Yes I am doing SW on the red and green but having lots of green so going to cut down on carbs and do red days see how I get on, hopefully it will give me a massive boost.  You should be very proud you have done well but concentrate on your IUI tx for now honey      I know when I went through my IUI i pigged out hoping I would be pg and be able to eat anything....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been really strict for the past month to get to the target weight the hospital have given me (     ) for my appointment with the cons on Friday.  Providing he gives me the go ahead then I am having a blow-out chinese take away Friday night


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless, good for you honey   and good luck for Friday's appt xxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cheers hun!  

Just looking at your signature thingy.  Are you not having any more IUI now ??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No it's quite a long story I was going to egg share to start with but then I thought I would try a natural IUI first as you never know as they say...  

We have to pay for our tx and so want to move onto egg share/IVF or ICSI depending on the sperm quality on the day and we have decided that after this if it doesn't work we can't afford anymore so will have to end it at least for the time being, so fingers crossed.  So I am waiting for tests back and got to go for counselling before we will be accepted as egg share but plan to do it in April/May time as want to celebrate my 30th on 28th March, the reason I am still on this board though is that I have made so many friends here and so have decided to stay here to support you all   and send lots of   your way...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad you're still here on this board and really hope it all works out for you    

Ooooh, the big 3-0 !!  That's a biggie!  What have you got planned ?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope you are all pleased with yourselves - due to your chatter this afternoon I have proceeded to eat two creme eggs and there is another one lurking in the fridge - they are three for a pound in the newsagents by work and as you all know I have absolutely no willpower whatsoever so that will prob be gone within the next five minutes!!!   

How small are they now??  Feel a bit sick after them to be honest but now I know the other one is there its pleading with me to eat it 

Hello to all everyone before i fall into a creme egg induced coma


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nix - DH is taking my to Centre Parcs for a spa day, then out with family for a meal and celebrate with friends on a night round the town so you can see why I don't want to start tx until afterwards LOL

Leech - LOL i now have visions of you honey in that creme egg coma!!!  I am off soon so good luck for tonight honey (although you won't need it)

Everybody else have a good evening and catch up with you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Night Lou - see you in the morning 

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds great Lou !!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Jees, this must be the chattiest thread on FF!  LOL  

Keep up the creme egg munching - eggs are full of protein after all!  

Nix - I am in the run up to starting IUI too and the one thing I am doing is increasing the amount of water I drink every day and trying to eat plenty of fruit and veg.  I'm not cutting out too much bad stuff as I need to maintain my weight (please don't throw things ladies, I am naturally fairly little).  I am also going to avoid caffeine from now on - stick with decaff tea.  My Zita West book has a full detox diet in it but I think that might be more than I am capable of doing for now


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Gosh you ladies talk alot. Back from my awful meeting. Saw my awful boss in the coridoor, she asked why i am back early i said i have to prepare for my meeting tomrow and she said in future i expect you to stay from beginning till end. I was like excuse me how do you expect me to prepare for tomorow as i wasnt here yesterdya. She said i need you to be there and thats what will happen.

She can kiss my a** - thats what will happen.

Had a big cry in the toilet   i would never cry over work i think  its everything in one!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cookiesal - I'm practically mainlining water, fruit and veg at the moment, so hopefully that'll help !!

Kittenpaws -   for your boss !!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP whats her problem - she needs a good   and we're just the people to do it.

Try not to upset yourself honey (easier said than done i know) she is just a manky old witch and doesn't deserve your tears

lots of


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks nix, just want to go upstairs and cuss her! Tell her how it is.

I need my maternity ticket outta here!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Aw leech, she expects me to do 100 things! thats why! 

she just called wants to see me in her office. Im sh***n it now!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

oh gawd - be brave - maybe she wants to apologise for being a cow

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah sure, 

she said " further to our conversation downstairs and as your line manager when i ask you to be somewhere in future i excpect you to stay from begining till end"

She will have my resignation on her desk tomorow.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh KP are you sure thats what you want to do - have a good chat to DH before you do anything.  It might look better in the morning after a good nights sleep.  You're going through a lot emotionally now - is there anyone else you can talk to in work about her or a move inhouse possible?

Some bosses are first class A holes

lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

Int it friendly this chit chat? Its mad to know that you arent on your own. Alot of people really dont understand and this waiting for 2 weeks is a nightmare.

Creme egg sounds good!! though I prefer a 200 mini eggs instead.

Hope you are all well

Kaz xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Kaz - are you in your 2ww?  How long till test day?  It feels like its the 100 year wait doesn't it 

KP - sorry to hear about your rough afternoon - Leech is right - take a deep breath, sleep on it & see how you feel in the morning.  Try & have a good night sleep & hope you feel better in the morning.

Have a nice evening everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

KP - don't make any rash decisions hun!!  As Leechcb1 said, go home and bi*ch to your DH about it and see how you feel in the morning.  

What a cow !!!!!!!   

Right, I'm off girls.  Have a good night. Chat tomorrow.

Essex G - I am hoping that it's all good news for you testing tomorrow darling  

Nix


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys, i am a little hot head. Okay so no resignation. 

I will sleep on it for sure.

Going to buy mini eggs now. .. .lol


Love to all and goodnight


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Kaz welcome to the thread - hope you like food talk as we do!!

have a good night ladies - I'm gonna get on the couch and watch the Brits  - got my jab at eleven so will be going straight to bed after that in case I want to hurl 

Good luck to everyone testing 

KP - tomorrow is another day - have a good night 

See ya all tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

KP - your boss sounds horrid. I'm sure you'll be getting your maternity ticket out of there really soon so hang on in there hun!  Also tx definitely makes you more sensitive, I can't remember what drugs you're on but clomid in particular made me burst into tears at slightest thing!!

Amandafoli - I can't believe you're still enduring 2ww when we were basted on same day.  When can you test I've forgotten, it must be soon. At least AF hasn't come yet, that must be positive. Hoping for bfp for you.

Everyone else Hi, hope injections go well those that are doing them tonight.

Faithful x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

KP - your boss sounds like a complete troll.  Don't let her get to you if you can help it - perhaps she needs a creme egg?!?!?    Seriously though, someone who treats colleagues with that little respect is clearly a sad and lonely individual....  to her!  *shakes head in disbelief at how horrible some bosses are and returns to A Place In the Sun*

Sxxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Week on friday dreaded test day oh no!!!!!! 

I am off to a puppy party tonight with my 18 week old jack russell she keeps my mind off things!
I love my food I go to SW to lost a stone and a half but have got more important things on at the moment.

Its nice to know about you all you all seem really nice

Kaz xxxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kaz
Puppy parties! i've never herd of those but they sound great..I have a 9 month old jack russell / border terrier cross..She would defo like a party  

Good luck to you and all who are testing soon...Good luck for tomorrow essex g, really hope you get a bfp  

KP don't let your boss get you down..like cookie sal says   to her


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

KP I think you send us girls round to sort your boss out         and then after that they can come and so mine.  

I'm sorry girls but I think that I'll win the drinking water contest on here.  I drink so much I end up spending half my day on the loo...and then I have to do a knicker and sticky vibe inspection.

Speaking of that, I have had so much egg white today, I'm really worried.  I have my next scan tomorrow, but Zarzar I'm like you I think, the timing is all wrong and I bet they won't do the basting until Monday and that may be too late!  Do you guys think I should have lots of   from now or save DH   ?

Love the cream egg idea, I'm going to add that to my list of must do's, at the minute I live up to my name and I'm allowed a handful of Maltesers after every jab...shame I've only got little hands though.

Good luck with the HCG tonight Leech - you'll be fine and hope everything goes well on Friday.

KP-get some mini eggs in and have them with the jabs and cream eggs with the follies.

Keep hanging in there Essex Girl and Amanda, not long to wait now and good luck to everyone else on the 2WW

MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry girls, my typing was appalling just then. KP I meant to say "you should send us girls round to sort out your nasty boss and then you can all come and give my boss a thumping too.....

not that I advocate violence or anything, I'm just blaming the drugs at the minute.

This is rubbish, now I'm ranting to myself....it's because all you girls chat during the day and I come on in the evening....any evening people out there?  hello, hello, hello (echo)
MM


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi MM 

I'm working late so keep popping on to see if anyone around

I'm getting quite worried - i understood your first post and didn't think there was anything wrong with it  - he he must be the drugs 

I'm trying to finish to get home for the brits but not looking likely and forgot  put it on sky +  if I miss take that I'll be gutted 

xx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm planning on flicking between the Brits and football tonight, oh yes and Masterchef (sad - I know).

Hope you get home soon, it's rubbish working late, isn't it?  
I'm just waiting for DH to finish, he's just been on a 12hr shift 0730-1930, I can't be bothered cooking tonight, so I've just raided freezer for convenience (I have lazy-i-tus tonight)

Don't you need to get home for your injection?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

11pm it's got to be done - they were very insistent about that so must be some kind of time release thing.  

Gonna get off now lost the will to live in here been in since 8.00 this morning and worked like a trojan (all cos having Friday off !!)

I'm gonna get home have a nice bath and chill till eleven 

I'm not having tea I had three creme eggs today and feel rather sick after them!!!  Don't tell the others they think i only had two but the third one grabbed me by the leg as I was walking passed the fridge in work!!

Will log on at home to see if you still around (in between the breaks)

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
its day 2 of my af and also the night of my first jab! its not to bad as i put it in my leg instead of my tummy.
will prob do it around 9/9.30 tonight 
goodluck to tho's who are testing and   for all us who got a bfn
is there anyone around the same time as me??
would be nice to have a cycle buddy.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Leech - I've always said those damn cream eggs can be so cheeky.  Have a safe journey home and happy jabbing at 11, although you have a nurse doing it, so you'll be fine.  I find if my leg is colder it doesn't hurt as much or bruise.  Maybe catch u later

Zoie - good luck with this cycle,


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ladies------------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130085.0


----------

